# Weekly Competition 2019-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U2 R U2 F' R U2 R F' R 
*2. *U2 R' U2 R' U F2 R2 U F' 
*3. *U' F' R' F R2 F' R U F2 R2 
*4. *R F' R2 F' R' U2 R' U R U' 
*5. *R U R2 U F U2 F U2 R' U' 

*3x3x3
1. *F2 R' U2 R U2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 L' D R U2 R' U R2 U' F' L' 
*2. *L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 B R' D2 B F D' L2 D R' B2 D 
*3. *F2 D F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U' R F2 L' B F D L2 F' D' B2 
*4. *R2 D2 R' U2 R B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 U' B R' D F2 L B R' D' 
*5. *D F' U R2 B R2 F L' F R U' R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 

*4x4x4
1. *D' B2 D2 Uw' U2 L2 B' Fw U2 B Fw U' L' Fw' D2 Uw U' Fw Rw2 Uw' L R Fw' Uw' F Uw U' B Fw R2 Fw' Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw' U Rw D B2 L
*2. *L' D2 U2 B2 L Uw' B2 R' D Rw2 U F2 Rw2 F Uw' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw Uw' L2 R Uw2 Fw' Uw' B' F L2 Rw' U' B' R Uw' B F U R D F' R
*3. *L' R Fw' U2 F U' L R2 U R2 D2 Uw2 L' R' U L' Rw2 Uw' U F' Uw B' Uw' F2 U2 L' Rw' Fw' Uw2 U Fw R2 Uw' Rw B2 L Uw2 F Rw2 B
*4. *Rw Uw B2 U' L2 R' Uw2 B L2 Fw2 F' L' D' U R2 B' Rw B L' Rw B' F2 D2 B' Fw L2 B' L' R' U B2 L2 Rw' R2 B Fw D' U' B2 D
*5. *Uw Fw' F L Rw F' D Uw' U Rw D' R' D2 Uw B Fw F2 Uw' B R Uw' F R2 Fw2 F2 L' Fw D2 R B Fw' L Fw2 Rw2 R' B' Fw2 F' L Uw2

*5x5x5
1. *L Bw2 Dw Uw Lw' R' U2 L Uw' Rw2 R Uw' L2 R' B Dw2 Uw U2 F Uw2 Rw' F' U R2 B2 Bw2 F' L' Lw2 Rw2 D B' Fw F U Rw2 D' Bw Fw' Uw2 Bw Lw' D' Dw2 U Rw2 Uw2 Rw D' L' Rw Uw' B2 F' U2 Rw Bw' L2 U' B
*2. *Dw' Fw R' Uw U2 L' U' Lw Uw' R2 F' D' Lw2 R2 Fw Dw2 Uw2 F2 Dw' U' L Bw2 Fw' F' L Rw D' Dw2 F' Lw R' Dw2 L2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 B L2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Bw2 D2 Uw Rw R' Bw Rw' R' Dw L B' Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw
*3. *L Lw Rw' Dw' Uw Bw2 F Lw2 B' Bw F L R' Fw' Uw2 B Fw2 L Lw2 Fw U2 Rw2 U' L Bw' U' Rw R B' Rw' Uw U2 Bw F2 Rw B' Bw' Fw' F Dw' Rw B2 Bw F' U' B L' Rw' R' Fw2 U' B' Dw2 U2 Fw D' L' Lw Rw R2
*4. *L2 Dw R Fw R F Dw' Uw2 L' B' Dw' L F' D' Dw2 Uw Lw B Fw' L' Lw B2 Bw Lw Fw2 D Uw Rw' U' B U' B2 Bw2 Fw' F Rw2 F Rw2 U Lw2 Bw2 Uw Bw' R' Dw Lw2 Rw2 D' R Uw F' Lw' B R F Uw F L Bw Lw
*5. *Uw' Lw R2 Bw2 U' L Lw U2 F' Lw2 U F U' F2 Lw' Rw2 B' F' Dw' Rw2 D' Dw Bw Lw' Bw2 Fw' Dw' Fw L' D2 L Dw Rw U2 F D' L' Bw Uw' Rw2 Dw L Fw F Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 F' Dw Fw Dw2 L' Dw2 U Lw2 D2 Lw' F2

*6x6x6
1. *R B2 2L' 3U2 2L2 3F' F' L2 2D 3F' U' 2F2 F D2 U' 3F' 3R' 3U 3F' 2F2 L' B D2 2D 2U' B' 2L' 2F 3U' U 2R 3F 3U R2 B2 3F L D 3U B' 3F 2F' F' D2 2U' 3F2 R2 D 3U 2U' U2 2R D B' F 2L2 2D 2U2 2B2 2R' 2D' U F2 2L2 2R' D2 2U' 3F2 3U U'
*2. *D 2L' R2 2F2 R 3U' 3F' F 2D2 3U 2U 3F 2L2 U' 2R' R2 2D2 U' 3F2 F 2D U2 2L2 3U U 2L' 3F2 2F 2D' 2L 3R' B D2 2U' 2L2 3R' 2U2 F' L2 2L B 3R' 2U' L 2L' 2R2 2U' B2 3F' 3R' B' U' B F' D' U 3R2 2D2 2R2 R U' 2L 2U' R F D2 3F' 3U2 R B2
*3. *L' 2L2 2B2 3R' 2R2 R 3U' 3F D' 2D 2U2 L' 2L' 3R D 3R2 F2 D2 3F' D2 2D' U2 L D2 2D' 3F2 3R' D' 2D 3R' 2D F2 2L' B' L 3R' 2R2 R 2B 3R2 2D' L 2B2 3F' R2 3F2 F2 2L' D 2L' B 3R2 2B2 2L 2U2 B F U 2F2 3U' R2 2D2 3F2 3U' U' 2F 2U2 F U2 F2
*4. *3R2 3F D2 2D' B' 3F' 2F F 2R' 2B' 2R2 2D' R' 2B 2D' 2U' 3R' B' 2U U' 2F L U' F' D 2D U B2 3F2 F 2D B2 D' 3U F2 2D 3U2 2U B2 L2 2D 2L2 2F2 3R2 2U 3R 2B2 3R 2F 3U2 3R' 2B 2U' L' 2R' R 2F 2L R2 2B2 3U 2U' F2 2D' 2R 3F' 2L2 2D' 3U2 R2
*5. *3U' R U2 2F' 2D' U2 3F2 2D' 3U 2U U2 B 3U' 2R2 D L2 2B 2F2 2L D 2F2 L2 2R' 2D2 3U' F 3U' 2F2 2D' 2B2 D2 B' 2B' L' 2R R' U' L2 U' 2R2 D' 2U2 2B R' F 2L 2R2 F' 3R' 2D2 B 2B' R 2U' L 3R' 3F' 2L' 3R2 2B' F' D 3U 2U' U' 3R' 2D 3R2 B' 3F

*7x7x7
1. *B 3B2 D' 2F2 3R' B' 3F' 3R B 2F2 L 2B 3F2 2F' F' 2D 3D 3R D2 3F' F2 2D' R 2F' 3L 3B2 D' L2 2B D' B2 2B2 3D2 2U2 3F2 D' 2L' 3R' 2F' 3R 2D 3U2 2L2 F2 D2 3F' 3U' 2F 2L2 R' 3F 3L 3R' 2U' B2 R2 3F' 2F' 2L 2B2 3U2 3B 2R' R' B 3B R' 2U B2 3B F2 3D 3U' 3R' 2F 3R' 2R R2 2U' 3B 3D U 2F 3R 2R R' 2F2 3U2 2L2 2U2 3B F 3R2 B' 3R' 2U B 3D 3U' 2R'
*2. *2D L2 2L' 3R 2U2 B' 3U' 2F D 2D 3D 2U B2 2B2 2F2 D' 3D 2U2 L 2B F2 D L2 2D2 B' 2B D' U2 L 3R' 2R D2 2D2 F' 2D2 B' 3L' U2 L2 R' 2F' 3D2 2U' B 3B' F2 R2 F2 D2 2D 2U2 F' 3U2 L R 3D' 3L 3U2 2U B2 3B2 2R' 3U' 2U' 3L2 3U2 2B' 3B' 2R2 R2 2F2 3L' 2D2 3D2 3U2 U2 2B' 3F2 2D2 2F' 3D2 2R2 D2 3D 3L2 3D2 3F 2D B 3L2 3F' 2L' 2D' 3D B' D U' 2F 2U 3F
*3. *3D2 3L' 3B2 3F2 2D2 B' 3R2 3D' U 2L2 3R2 F' L' 3L2 R' 2U2 B L 2L 2D2 2F' R' U 2L2 3U' 2L2 B2 3R' 2U2 U2 3B' 3U 2U' 3L 2R' 3U2 B 2B2 3B' 3F2 U 3L' 3U 2B' D' 2L2 B 3B2 D 3L2 D' 2D2 U F 2D' 2F L R' 2B 2L' R 3B' 3D2 2F2 L2 D2 R D U' 2R2 U' F 2D' B' 2B' D2 3D' U2 L2 2L2 3L U2 3B2 2U 2R2 3D' 2U' U2 2F 3D 2B F2 D 3R' 3F' 3L 2F 2L2 D2 R2
*4. *L' 2L 3L 3R' 2R2 R 2B 2D2 B' 3F 3L' 2B2 D' 3U2 U2 R 3B' D2 R 3D2 B' U B2 3L' 3B 2R' F 2U2 2R 2D 3D' 2B2 3R' 3F 2D 2L 2D2 R' 2U2 2F2 3L 2R2 B2 F' 3U 2U2 3B2 3F 3L' 3D2 3R' 2R 3D' F2 L F2 D2 L' 3L R2 D2 2D' 3D' 2U U F2 2D 2L' F2 3D 2B' F2 L R' 3F' D2 R 2B 3B2 3F 3U' 3R 2R 3F' 3D2 U2 3L' 2B' 2F2 L 2F' R2 2D' R2 2D B' 3B L' 2B 2F2
*5. *2F' 2L 3L' 2R2 3D U' 3R2 U' L2 R2 3F' R' 3B' 3D2 2B 3B' 2F2 2U2 L 3R2 F' 3U B' 3B' 3R2 3F 3U2 3B2 2D2 3U' L D2 2U2 U' F' L2 R' 3F 2R2 2U2 3R' 3B 2L 2R F 2D2 3D' 2U2 U' B' L2 2F' 3R' 3B 3L B 2U2 2R2 B' F R 3D2 3L 3D' 3R2 2D2 U' L' 2L 3R2 R 3B 3L U B' F 2D 2B2 F' 3R2 R2 3U' U' 2R' D 3D2 3L' 2R' D2 2U2 2L 3L' 3R 2R' 3B' L2 3L' 3R2 2R' 3D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U F R2 U' F R U2 F2 R 
*2. *R2 F U2 F' U R U' F2 R2 
*3. *F' U R2 F' U' R F' U R2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' L D L2 R B2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 R' D F' L U D2 F2 D' L2 U Fw' Uw'
*2. *F2 B2 D2 R B L B U2 D' B2 L2 D2 B F L' D' R2 B' U R2 Fw Uw2
*3. *F' B' U' B2 F U' L' D' F L B' R L B D' F R L2 B' F2 L' Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F D Fw' L R B2 L2 R2 B Rw' F2 U' R2 B U' F2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' F' U2 L2 R D' Rw R F Uw' U' F' Rw2 Uw U2 Fw D B Fw2 F' Rw' R2
*2. *L' Uw U' B' Fw F2 D U L2 B2 D' B F R' B2 D Uw2 U' F2 L2 U Rw R2 D' L' D' B Fw2 Rw' R Uw' U L2 U Rw U2 R' B2 Fw F'
*3. *L2 B2 L2 B Fw Rw D Rw' Uw2 L' U L' R2 D' Uw B2 U F2 D' Rw Uw' U2 Rw' R2 B' F' D' L2 U' B' L2 Uw Rw' D2 Uw' Fw' L Uw B F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw' R2 B2 Fw2 R2 Bw' Lw2 F' Uw2 Rw' U' L' Dw' Lw' R2 Bw F Lw D F2 Dw2 F Dw2 Lw2 R' Uw' Rw D' Dw2 Uw' B F L2 D Dw2 B2 Uw U' F2 Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw Uw U Bw' Uw Bw2 D2 L2 Bw' L U' F L' B' L Lw Uw2 U
*2. *Lw' Fw Uw' Fw2 F2 U' Rw2 F R D' Dw' L' F2 L2 D2 Lw Rw Dw' B' L R Dw2 Bw2 F' R' B L Fw' Lw2 F' Lw' B' D L Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 L Rw2 Fw' Lw2 D2 Bw' Lw2 B2 F' D' B D2 R2 Fw2 D Dw Rw2 R2 Uw F
*3. *Dw2 Bw' Dw B' L' D2 B D Bw' F2 Lw2 D B' L2 Fw F2 Lw D2 Rw' R Dw2 Uw' U L2 Rw B F Lw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw Uw' B2 F Lw2 B' Rw2 Dw' Rw' Bw U2 Fw Dw' Lw R' D2 U2 Rw R Bw' Fw' R' D' Lw2 Dw' L Bw2 Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L' B' 3R2 B 2B F2 2U2 3R 2R2 F2 3R 2F' L B' D' 3U L F' 2L 3R' 2B 3F' 3R' 2D2 2L 3R R B' L' 2B 3R' U B 2F D 2U2 3R' B 3F' 3U' L2 3U2 2U' 3F 2U2 B R B2 3F F' 3R' B 3U2 U 2B F2 L 3F 2U2 2L2 D 3U' R 3U 2L2 R U' 2L2 2B2 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *F' 2R2 3F' R 3D 2F2 L2 3D2 3F' F 2U' L2 3R' 3B' 2D2 3L R' B' U2 3F2 2U2 2L' 3R' 2R 2D2 L' F 2U' 2L 3F F2 2D2 2B 3B F2 2D 3U' U' R2 2U2 3B' 3F2 3R2 3U 3B 2F L' 3L' 3D' 3U2 2U2 L2 2R F2 L' 2L2 2B 2L' 2U' 3L 2D2 3D U' 3B2 2F2 R' 2D' 2L D2 U 2R2 3F' 2L2 3L' 3B 2R' 3F2 3D2 U2 B' 3F 2F 2D U' 2B 3B' L' 2F' 2D B2 2B' 3B F U2 2F' F2 2D 2F 3U' U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L2 U2 D B L2 F' L F R2 U' D2 R D' B2 L2 D F2 D U' F2 Rw' Uw'
*2. *D' U' B' R2 D U' R2 U2 B2 F2 R' L U2 L' F' L' D2 F2 U2 D' B' Rw Uw2
*3. *U2 B' R2 D' B' L' B' F' R2 F2 U' D2 B2 L B' R' D L2 D2 R Fw Uw
*4. *U' L F U' F2 U' D B D' R2 F' B' U2 L2 R B2 F2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw
*5. *L2 B2 U2 F' D L' R' D B2 L2 B R' U B' U F' R2 D' U B Rw Uw'
*6. *R' B F R B R' F L2 B U2 L F2 U L2 B U' B' D' U F' U Fw Uw2
*7. *R2 F2 U' L R2 U' L2 D' L' D2 F' U' D' B2 R' B' R2 D2 L' F' 
*8. *F2 R' L B D2 F' R F2 R' L2 U' D' L B2 L' D B D2 B' L2 Fw Uw2
*9. *R' F' B' R B U' B2 R' L U B2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 L' U' B' Rw' Uw'
*10. *B' R2 D L' D' L F L2 D2 L2 U2 F' B L F2 U' B' F L' Fw' Uw'
*11. *B R D2 U F B U B R B2 L2 B L2 U2 F' D' B2 L' D F2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*12. *B L' R2 U2 B' D' U B2 R' L D' B2 U' L2 B' U2 F' L F R2 U Rw' Uw'
*13. *R2 U2 D B2 L B' L B2 L2 F2 R2 B' U' R2 L B2 R B' F D L' Fw Uw
*14. *U' L2 F2 U L' D2 F' D L' B R D U F2 U' D2 R D' U' F2 B Rw2 Uw
*15. *U2 D F2 L D L' F2 B2 U' F2 L D2 B L' B' F2 L2 D U' F' D' Fw Uw
*16. *U' L' B2 F U' B' U' R' U L F R L F' U2 D' L B2 U' Fw Uw'
*17. *R2 D U' B' F2 U' D2 B2 R U2 D F L R2 B2 F U2 B F L B' Rw' Uw
*18. *D' B L' R B2 U2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 F U2 D B' F R2 D U F U' Fw Uw
*19. *L F L2 B' U' L' D' L B' L U' L' F2 D2 U2 R B2 R B' U Rw' Uw'
*20. *R' L' D2 R' U F2 U' B' U R2 B2 U' L B D2 F' B U2 L' F Rw2 Uw2
*21. *U2 R2 D R U' L F' D' F R' D' L' U' F' R2 F D' L2 D' Fw' Uw2
*22. *U' B U2 B' D2 L F2 D' B D' U2 F2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 B U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*23. *F B' R L U' B2 U F D' B U2 F L' R B D2 B' D' B2 Uw2
*24. *U R2 F2 L B' F' R' D2 R2 F2 R' L2 F2 L D' L2 B2 U D F' L' 
*25. *R2 B' U2 L R' D L2 U2 B' L' F2 L2 U' B2 D' B L D' U' R Fw
*26. *F2 L' F' D L D2 B2 L' B2 L' R2 D2 U B' L F D2 R' U2 F Rw' Uw2
*27. *R' U' L2 R' F' L2 U2 B2 D F' D' L' R' D' L2 U' F' D2 R B2 R' Fw' Uw'
*28. *L' D U' R' U' D R' D' R D2 R2 B' R D2 F L2 F' R D B2 F Rw Uw2
*29. *B2 U' F B R2 U2 D2 R' U' D L' U L R' D' R' F' D' B' L2 D' Rw2 Uw
*30. *D' U F2 R' D' R F' D2 R B2 U R L D F' L U2 B' L Fw' Uw2
*31. *F' U B R L F' D B' D' L2 R2 F2 B L F2 B U B R' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*32. *L F2 L' B2 D' R2 U B2 R' D' B' R' L' D L2 U' D F2 R2 F Rw Uw'
*33. *R' U' R D' R2 L2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 B L2 U2 F L' R B' D' Fw' Uw'
*34. *F' R2 F L R' F2 L2 R2 B F' R F L R2 F' R D R2 L F' Rw Uw
*35. *R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R F R D2 B U2 D F' L B L' F2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*36. *B' D2 F' U2 L' B2 R' L' D F B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B R2 B' U2 L2 Fw' Uw
*37. *U F' D' L' D2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 D2 B L2 B' F' D2 F L R2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*38. *D2 R' F2 B' U' L' D L' D' L2 D2 R' L2 F R' L D L' U B' F' Rw2 Uw
*39. *R2 F R' F2 B2 U' R' L2 B D' B U2 R D F2 R B2 F U B R' Fw' Uw2
*40. *B L B U2 R D L' F L' U D' B L' F2 L' D2 U B L2 Fw Uw
*41. *R U B' U2 R U' F2 U' R' F2 B R2 L U B' D2 U2 B2 F D' L2 Fw' Uw'
*42. *D' F2 D' U2 R F2 L2 U' B D' L' R2 F B2 U2 B R B2 F' L2 D Fw' Uw2
*43. *R2 D2 L' U' L2 B' L D' F' R' U' L B R2 D' R U' D2 L B R2 Fw' Uw
*44. *F2 U' F' D U2 F' L B2 U' D2 F' B2 D2 B U2 R' U2 R' B' R Fw' Uw2
*45. *B2 L2 F' R F2 L2 F U2 R' F' L' R' D2 F' D2 B D' U' L2 D2 Fw Uw'
*46. *B' F D' L2 D U2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U F B' L2 F' U D' F2 B2 U2 Fw Uw
*47. *L2 F L2 D2 B' F' L' U2 F B' R F2 R2 U2 D R F2 R' F' L D' Fw' Uw'
*48. *D' R L2 U' R' F' R' U2 B' R' U L2 F2 R L' B2 F2 U D2 F Rw2 Uw'
*49. *L U' D F2 R' F R' F2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 U' L' B2 L2 U R2 Fw' Uw2
*50. *F U R' D2 B' R D2 U R' U D L D2 U B' R U2 F D' L' F' Rw Uw'
*51. *R B D' U' F' U2 D L D2 B2 U2 B F' U2 B L' R U2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*52. *L' F2 R' D B2 U D R' F' D' U2 L2 R D2 U' F D L2 B' U' L' Uw'
*53. *R2 D U B U2 R D' F2 L2 R2 U B R2 F' L R D' R2 U B2 Rw2 Uw2
*54. *U' B2 F D' L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' U' D L2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 B Rw2 Uw
*55. *L' U B' U' D' R L2 B2 F2 D L2 U B F L' B' U R U' Fw' Uw
*56. *F B R' U2 R' B' L B' F' D L2 U' L2 U' B' D2 B2 L' F' D2 R' 
*57. *B F2 R2 L B D2 F B2 R' B' F' L B2 U D' L' F2 R2 F Rw' Uw2
*58. *B U B L B D2 R2 L F' B2 R F' B' D2 L' R2 B' R' D2 Rw2 Uw
*59. *B2 R' L D F R2 L' D2 L2 R2 D2 F L B2 L' R2 D U2 R D Rw' Uw'
*60. *D' L B R' F2 B D2 R' D' R2 L2 F R' L B F2 U2 L' F' D B' Rw2 Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D R2 D L2 U L2 U F2 D2 F2 U F R B2 F U2 F L' D' R' U' 
*2. *U2 F2 D2 R B2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 B' U' R2 F D F2 L' B U' B 
*3. *L2 D2 L2 B D2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B D' R' U2 B' U' B' L R' B U' 
*4. *U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L R2 F2 U B U' B D R' 
*5. *R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 R' B' D R B L' F' R U' 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D' F2 L' F R2 B' D' L U2 R D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 D R2 D L2 
*2. *U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 L B' U' F D' F2 U' L B' R 
*3. *U R' U B2 L' B2 L2 U F U R2 D' F2 U R2 D F2 R2 D R2 
*4. *R2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U' R' U2 F' U B2 D L B' F2 R 
*5. *D2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B' L B2 F2 R D' F2 D2 F L' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 L2 R' B2 R F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 U' L2 B F D B D2 L' F2 R2 
*2. *U' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 F R U' F' L D' U F L F2 
*3. *U' D' B' U' L2 B R' U' L' B' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 
*4. *U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L R2 U2 L' D' B' U F2 R F' D L' F' U2 
*5. *L2 U' R' F' U2 R' U L' F' L F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 U2 D2 F' R2 B2 U' R2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L F2 R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F L B' D2 L B' D R2 F L U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B R2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L D2 B2 D F U2 L' U L R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F U' F2 R U F2 U' 
*3. *U D' L' B U R' B' R2 U' R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 R U2 D2 L' 
*4. *Rw' R D2 Fw' L' Rw R' U2 L F R F' D2 Uw2 L' Rw2 D2 L2 Rw2 B' U2 Rw B2 Fw2 F2 L2 Fw2 F L R D B' L2 Uw U' F L' Rw2 R2 B

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R F' U2 F R U2 F2 U' R' 
*3. *F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' F' R F' U B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' F' 
*4. *Rw' R D' F L2 R2 Fw' Uw2 L2 R' Uw' U' Rw' B' Uw Fw' L2 U B U' F' U B2 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 Uw' L B2 Fw2 R' D Uw' R' Uw2 U2 L Fw'
*5. *L Lw' Rw2 D2 U' F Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Bw2 L F' L' Bw Dw' Bw' Uw B' Lw2 Fw Lw Uw F' Dw Bw U' R Bw' Dw' Uw2 B L' R' U' L' Uw2 F R2 Bw2 Lw' U2 Fw' Lw' R2 Dw Lw Uw2 F2 Uw Rw2 U2 Lw Rw F' R

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' F2 R' U R U2 F' R' U2 
*3. *B R2 B U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F2 D F' U L R B' U F2 R' 
*4. *Fw' D U' L2 Rw D L' Rw' R2 F2 U Fw U B F L F D' B' F' Uw Rw2 Fw2 U' L2 R F2 Rw' U2 B2 Fw U' Fw' D2 U Rw2 B2 U' F' D2
*5. *B' Dw' Uw U2 B' Dw Uw2 U2 Rw Dw' L2 Lw R2 B F' R' Fw2 L2 Fw' L' Bw2 Dw B Bw D' Fw' Uw' L2 D2 F2 U Fw R' Bw2 Fw2 L2 B2 Fw' L' Dw F Dw B2 R2 U R' B Lw B' F' U' R U' Rw R Dw Fw2 F Lw Bw
*6. *U' L' 2L R2 3U2 2L 2R2 2B 2U2 2F' 2D' 3U' B L2 F2 L 2R' 3U' 2B2 3R2 2R 2D L 3R2 F2 3R2 2B' 2F2 L' 3R2 R 3F 2F2 D2 2B' 3U' U F 2L' 2R2 B' 2B F R F2 3R2 D' 2L 3F' 2L2 2B 2D' U' 2L2 3F2 2D2 R B 3R' D2 L2 2U B2 F D 2L2 F' L 3R 2R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' U' F2 U2 F' U R2 F' 
*3. *L' D R F B' L2 U' F R2 D R U2 L F2 U2 D2 L U2 R' D2 L' 
*4. *Rw2 R U2 Fw' L Rw2 R U' Rw R' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D' U L R' B' Fw2 F' Rw' B Fw' F Uw' Rw D' U' R' B Fw R F Uw2 U2 Fw F' D F' L2
*5. *Dw U Bw' Rw' Uw L' Bw' Dw2 B Bw2 Rw Dw2 L' Lw' Fw Dw2 U B F' U Bw Fw F2 U B2 Bw Dw Lw Fw Lw R' D2 B2 L' R B' Rw D F Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw D' Dw' Uw Lw Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' Bw L' Fw2 Rw2 Dw U' Bw U2 R2
*6. *L' 2L' 3R' 3F' 2F2 2L' R' D 2U2 U2 3F2 2F' 2U2 B 2F2 F 3R2 2D2 U B' 2B' 3F2 2F F 2U2 3F D 2L D2 U 2F R' F 3U' 3R2 2R2 D' B L' 3R2 2D L' 2D2 L2 3R2 2R' 2D 2U 3F F L 2U 2L' B 2F2 2D' 2F' 3R2 2B 3F' 2F' D F2 L' 2F' R' 2U' L' 2R' B
*7. *3U 2F' D' 3D U 2R' 2D2 3B' 3F2 3L2 3R2 2U' 2R2 3D' 2B2 D' 2L 2B 2L2 F' 2R2 D 3U 3R' 2R' R' 3F 3L2 2R U B2 3B' D' 2U' B' 2F R' U B 2B 3B U2 3L 2F 3L2 2R D' 3D 2U2 3F2 3L' 3R2 B2 2L 3U2 R' 3U2 2B2 3B' 3F 3U' 3B 2L 3D 2R B' 3F2 L' 2L' 2R' B2 F 2D2 2F' F' 3R 2R' R2 3U2 2U B2 2F 2R 3B' 2F' 2D2 3U B 2B 3B F 3L' 2F 3U B 3U2 F 2R' D2 2D

*Clock
1. *UR3- DR6+ DL3- UL2- U5+ R3+ D4+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R0+ D6+ L4+ ALL2+ UR DR UL 
*2. *UR5+ DR2+ DL1+ UL3+ U4+ R1- D3- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R2+ D1+ L5+ ALL0+ DR UL 
*3. *UR5+ DR3+ DL3- UL1+ U0+ R1- D5- L1+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R1+ D1+ L5+ ALL2+ UR 
*4. *UR5- DR1- DL2+ UL2- U0+ R5+ D4+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R4- D5+ L3+ ALL4+ UR UL 
*5. *UR3+ DR4+ DL3+ UL4+ U3+ R0+ D0+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U2- R1- D4- L2- ALL2- UR DL UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' B U B' L' R U' B l' r b' u' 
*2. *U R B L U' B' R L' U l r b u' 
*3. *L U L' R' U R' L B' l' u' 
*4. *U R' L U' L' R' U r b u 
*5. *L U' L' B' U' L' R U' L' l u' 

*Square-1
1. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, -4)
*2. *(6, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(-2, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -1)
*4. *(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1) / 
*5. *(1, 6) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / 

*Skewb
1. *R B R L' U B L' U' R' B' L
*2. *B L R' U L' U B' U L U L'
*3. *L B R B' R U' B' L' R' B' U'
*4. *U L B' U B' L' B U' B' R' B'
*5. *U L U B L R B U' L' B L'

*KiloMinx
1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F R2 F U' F U' F R2 
*3. *D2 F' L2 F U2 F D2 B' D2 B' D B' U R2 U2 L F' R F R 
*4. *U2 B' D2 Rw' Uw U' Rw' B L R2 Uw' Rw' B' L U2 R' Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw L D2 Uw B' D' Uw B D' F' D Fw Rw2 Uw R' F Rw' Uw2 B' Fw' F'
*5. *L Rw' R' Uw L Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw Bw Dw' Uw2 U Lw' R Uw' B2 U' L U Bw D2 Uw' B R' U' Lw' Fw2 D2 U2 Lw2 Rw D' R' Fw Uw' Lw Rw2 B2 U' B' F2 D2 B2 L' Dw' F2 D Lw2 D Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw' R U' Lw2 Uw'
*OH. *U2 L' U2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R' F' D' R2 B D2 F R 
*Clock. *UR2+ DR1- DL4+ UL5+ U4- R3- D2+ L4- ALL1- y2 U0+ R1+ D3- L1- ALL5+ UR 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L B R B U' L' B r' u' 
*Square-1. *(-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / 
*Skewb. *R U L B' R U' L U' B' R U

*Redi Cube
1. *B L' F b B l f' l b R' F L' B' R' B' R
*2. *L B' f l' L' F' l' r' f' R B L F' L R' B R
*3. *L l L' r R' f l' f r' B R' B R B' F L
*4. *R' r' b l L B f r b' R' F' L' B R B F L F'
*5. *b' r' R' B L l b' r B F L' R F L' B'

*Master Pyraminx
1. *Uw B Lw' Bw' L' Lw' Bw B' R' Rw' Bw Lw' R B' Rw' B' Uw Rw' Lw Uw L Lw U' Uw Bw' U B' Rw L' Bw L' U' Lw' Uw' L' U B R Rw Lw' u' b
*2. *Bw' L' U' R' Uw R Lw Rw Lw Uw' U' Lw U L' Rw Uw' Lw' Rw' L' U' B Uw Rw Lw' Rw' B L' Uw R' L Lw' R' Uw' L' U' B Rw Lw B' L l' b'
*3. *Bw Uw R Rw' Bw' R Rw' Uw' Bw Lw Bw R' L U' Lw' Uw L' B' Lw R Uw' B Lw' B' L' Rw' R' L Uw' B L' Lw' Bw Uw U' R B' Lw' Rw' L u' l
*4. *L U' Uw Lw U Rw' B' Uw' Bw Rw U' L Bw Rw L Uw' R Rw' U B L Lw Uw R' Lw B U' Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw' L R Uw L' U B Rw L' u r l b'
*5. *R Rw' Uw U' L' Rw Lw U' Bw' Uw' U Bw R' L' Uw U L' R Bw Lw L U' R' B' Uw Rw Uw' Lw' L' R Rw L Bw' Uw' Lw' R' Uw Bw' Uw Bw r' l' b'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 22, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F L2 U2 D2 F' R2 B2 U' R2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L F2 R2 D R' U' F


Spoiler



D2 U L2 //222
R ^ D R' B //223
R B' D B//2 pairs
D' F' R F D' R' //F2L
R' D' B' D B R D2 //3C (23)

^ R2 D L' D' R2 D L D'

solution: D2 U L2 R' D L' D' R2 D L R' B R B' D B D' F' R F D' R2 D' B' D B R D2 (28)



*2. *R' U' F U2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F L B' D2 L B' D R2 F L U' R' U' F


Spoiler



U2 L' U (U2) //222
(F R2 D' F2 D')//223
(D R D' R' F' R2) //F2L-corner
(R U2 L' U' L U' R' F') //4C (20)

sk: U2 L' U F R U ^ L' U L U2 R * F R D R' F2 D R2 F' U2
^ U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L
* R B L2 B' R' B L2 B'

solution: U2 L' U F R U2 R2 U' L' U R2 L U2 R2 B L2 B' R' B L2 B' F R D R' F2 D R2 F' U2 (30)



*3. *R' U' F B R2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L D2 B2 D F U2 L' U L R' U' F 


Spoiler



U2 R2 (L2 U) U //222
(D2 B2 R B2 R2) //223
(B D' B2) //bad 6C (13)

sk: U2 R2 U B2 D ^ B' R2 B2 R' B2 D2 U' L2
^ D' F' * D B' # D' F D B
* B2 D' F' D B2 D' F D
# B' D F D' B D F' D'

solution: U2 R2 U F' D' F' D B2 D' F D2 B2 D F D' B D F' D2 F D R2 B2 R' B2 D2 U' L2 (28)

After the hour I tried my other skeleton. Easy 16 to 5C rNISS'd in the 2nd move. Optimal is 25, no nesting :/
U2 R2 (L2 U) U //222
(D2 B2 R B2 R2) //223
(D' B') //3E4C (12)

sk: U2 ^ R2 U B D R2 B2 R' B2 D2 U' L2
^ U' B' U2 B U' //5C (16)


----------



## revAldoabedram (Jan 23, 2019)

3x3x3:
1. 16.02
2. 21.02
3. 18.30
4. 19.47
5. 19.56

Average of 5: 19.11
Best: 16.02

3x3x3 Blindfolded:
1. DNF
2. 1:04.59
3. 55.35

Mean of 3: DNF
Best of 3: 55.35

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:
1/2 in 4:16.46

3x3x3 One Handed:
1. 30.34
2. 40.00
3. 28.32
4. 43.50
5. 23.15

Average of 5: 32.89
Best: 23.15

3x3x3 With Feet:
1. 2:19.73
2. 2:22.68
3. 1:58.77
4. 2:18.96
5. 2:15.37

Average of 5: 2:18.02
Best: 1:58.77


----------



## T á (Jan 23, 2019)

3x3
_____________________
avg of 5: 11.618

Time List:
1. 12.082 F2 R' U2 R U2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 L' D R U2 R' U R2 U' F' L' 
2. 10.833 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 B R' D2 B F D' L2 D R' B2 D 
3. 11.938 F2 D F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U' R F2 L' B F D L2 F' D' B2 
4. (9.361) R2 D2 R' U2 R B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 U' B R' D F2 L B R' D' 
5. (12.209) D F' U R2 B R2 F L' F R U' R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F2


3x3 OH
___________________________
avg of 5: 26.820

Time List:
1. (21.193) D R2 D L2 U L2 U F2 D2 F2 U F R B2 F U2 F L' D' R' U' 
2. 27.137 U2 F2 D2 R B2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 B' U' R2 F D F2 L' B U' B 
3. 32.097 L2 D2 L2 B D2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B D' R' U2 B' U' B' L R' B U' 
4. 21.225 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L R2 F2 U B U' B D R' 
5. (34.233) R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 R' B' D R B L' F' R U'

2x2
_____________________
avg of 5: 4.279

Time List:
1. (7.234) U2 R U2 F' R U2 R F' R 
2. 3.705 U2 R' U2 R' U F2 R2 U F' 
3. 4.401 U' F' R' F R2 F' R U F2 R2 
4. 4.730 R F' R2 F' R' U2 R' U R U' 
5. (2.945) R U R2 U F U2 F U2 R' U'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 23, 2019)

2x2 - 5.21, 4.66, 4.69, (3.26), (5.83) = 4.85
3x3 - 13.90, 10.51, (15.95), (9.90), 15.04 = 13.15
4x4 - (1:07.06), 1:01.68, 1:06.49, (59.34), 1:02.52 = 1:03.56
5x5 - (2:08.35), 2:05.11, 1:58.43, (1:46.71), 1:58.36 = 2:00.63
6x6 - (3:46.05), (4:08.94), 3:54.92, 4:06.92, 3:55.14 = 3:58.99
7x7 - (6:41.73), 6:18.67, 6:22.49, (6:13.64), 6:28.03 = 6:23.06
Pyraminx - 6.11, 5.25, (6.65), (3.97), 4.30 = 5.22
Skewb - (6.82), 6.44, (5.27), 5.39, 5.70 = 5.84
Square 1 - 23.63, (23.47), (26.12), 25.86, 24.02 = 24.50
Megaminx - (1:52.43), 1:38.61, 1:48.02, 1:40.57, (1:33.82) = 1:42.40
Kilominx - 26.79, (32.67), (24.78), 26.02, 24.90 = 25.90
Redi Cube - (18.47), 16.02, 17.43, (14.38), 17.77 = 17.07
Master Pyra - (37.81), 37.00, (24.96), 33.01, 31.70 = 33.90


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jan 23, 2019)

2x2: (12.43), 9.28, 7.86, 8.08, (7.58) = 8.41
3x3: (34.09), 33.30, (26.44), 29.97, 27.94 = 30.40
3x3 OH: (53.61), 43.28, (35.80), 48.48, 41.11 = 44.29
4x4: 1:44.98, 1:43.24, (2:02.34), 1:54.07, (1:33.94) = 1:47.43
5x5: 4:02.57, (3:45.01), (4:48.20), 3:52.62, 4:33.92 = 4:09.70
Pyraminx: 16.58, 14.81, 16.04, (9.82), (16.58) = 15.81
Megaminx: 3:26.10, 3:36.71, (3:46.11), 3:30.51, (3:17.47) = 3:31.11
Skewb: (27.99), 23.89, (20.53), 21.67, 27.27 = 24.27
Clock: 18.87, 19.15, 21.15, (25.62), (18.46) = 19.72


----------



## Juicejam (Jan 26, 2019)

2x2: (7.48+), (3.59), 4.42, 3.88, 5.12 = 4.47
3x3: 12.50, 11.67, (16.18), (10.46), 13.96 = 12.71
4x4: (1:03.05), 1:10.54, 1:06.46, 1:11.29, (1:27.59) = 1:09.43
3x3 OH: 27.71, 29.84, (24.40), (33.78), 29.50 = 29.02
Skewb: (18.81), 15.68, 11.82, (9.67), 14.84 = 14.11
Pyraminx: 15.14, 9.61, (7.12), 13.80, (19.19) = 12.85
Square-1: 43.06, 1:03.60 (1:07.55), 41.25, (39.53) = 49.30
2+3+4 Relay = 1:34.71
Match the Scramble: 5:52.84, (8:28.92), 4:23.69, 7:33.31, (3:29.66) = 5:56.61
2x2 BLD: 2:51.03, 1:51.33, 1:30.44
FMC: 28, 33, 35



Spoiler: Scramble 1 Solution



Scramble 1: R' U' F L2 U2 D2 F' R2 B2 U' R2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L F2 R2 D R' U' F

2x2x1: D2

2x2x2: U L2

Cross Edge: R

Finishing Cross + 2nd Pair: D2 R D' R' B

3rd Pair: D B' D B

4th Pair: D' R' D R D2 F D

OLL: L' F2 R F2 L F2 R' F

Solution: D2 U L2 R D2 R D' R' B D B' D B D' R' D R D2 F D L' F2 R F2 L F2 R' F

Moves: 28






Spoiler: Scramble 2 Solution



Scramble 2: R' U' F U2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F L B' D2 L B' D R2 F L U' R' U' F

XCross (Off by U2): U2 L' R' U R

2nd Pair: F' D F2 D F'

3rd Pair: L D' L' D' B' D' B

4th Pair: D' L' F L F'

PLL: L2 U L U' L F2 R' D R F2

AUF: U2

Solution: U2 L' R' U R F' D F2 D F' L D' L' D' B' D' B D' L' F L F' L2 U L U' L F2 R' D R F2 U2

33 Moves






Spoiler: Scramble 3 Solution



Scramble 3: R' U' F B R2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L D2 B2 D F U2 L' U L R' U' F

2x2x2: D R' D' R U2 B R

Finishing Cross + 2nd Pair: B D2 L' D' L'

3rd Pair: D2 R D R'

4th Pair: D' B D' B' D2 B D' B2

OLL: F L' B F' D2 B' F L' B F' D'

Solution: D R' D' R U2 B R B D2 L' D' L' D2 R D R' D' B D' B' D2 B D' B2 F L' B F' D2 B' F L' B F' D'

35 Moves


----------



## MathNoobz (Jan 26, 2019)

3x3 - (14.54) , 12.21 , 14.44 , 12.00 , (11.99)
3x3 Ao5 - 12.88

3x3OH - 934.16) , 28.54 , (26.79) , 31.62 , 30.34
3x3OH Ao5 - 30.17


----------



## VPCuber (Jan 28, 2019)

2x2: 9.384, 8.977, (9.642), 8.995, (6.365) = 9.119
3x3: 25.195, (29.551), (24.369), 24.852, 29.485 = 26.511
4x4: 1:59.212, 2:09.972, (2:19.943), 2:08.244, (1:43.814) = 2:05.809
5x5: (9:46.426), (5:51.064), 7:42.185, 7:12.228, 6:51.694 = 7:15.369
Skewb: 7.944, (10.718), (7.092), 8.686, 7.454 = 8.028
Pyraminx: 20.655, (25.466), 22.615, (15.690), 23.620 = 22.297
Master Pyraminx: (1:41.372), 1:25.489, 1:25.976, 1:28.776, (1:11.909) = 1:26.747
Redi Cube: 45.560, (47.622), 46.060, 44.897, (32.015) = 45.506
2+3+4 Relay: 2:58.635


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 29, 2019)

Pyraminx: 12.86, 10.08, 14.69, 13.97, 7.59 -> 12.30
Curious why the M is capitalized in the scrambles.
Skewb: 9.55, 13.43, 6.85, 6.77, 11.28 -> 9.23


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2019)

Keroma12 said:


> Curious why the M is capitalized in the scrambles.


I'm pretty sure this is just a copy and paste going way back. I just spot-checked a really old post - week 2007-46 - and noticed that MegaMinx is done with the capital M, but Pyraminx is not. I guess somehow the capital M found its way into PyraMinx sometime after that.

Very interesting; I guess I can take it out sometime if that seems best.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2019)

Results for week 4: congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegern, and tJardigradHe

Let's try the new format:

*2x2x2*(193)
1.  1.46 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.74 David ep
3.  1.77 chriscuber123


Spoiler



4.  1.82 popov18
5.  1.83 TheDubDubJr
6.  2.02 Legomanz
7.  2.10 oskarinn
8.  2.20 gavinz
9.  2.25 Tommy Kiprillis
10.  2.26 Zac04attack
11.  2.31 JakubDrobny
12.  2.32 KSNCubed
12.  2.32 PlatonCuber
14.  2.44 asacuber
15.  2.46 OriginalUsername
16.  2.56 lejitcuber
17.  2.57 [email protected]
18.  2.63 JoXCuber
19.  2.70 ExultantCarn
20.  2.73 [email protected]
21.  3.04 2017LAMB06
22.  3.09 YouCubing
23.  3.11 jancsi02
24.  3.13 SimonK
25.  3.14 AidanNoogie
26.  3.17 Josh5271
27.  3.18 cuberkid10
27.  3.18 vedroboev
29.  3.24 CubicOreo
30.  3.25 thecubingwizard
31.  3.26 TheodorNordstrand
32.  3.29 Luke Garrett
33.  3.35 DhruvA
34.  3.40 Leo Annett
35.  3.42 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
36.  3.46 Marcus Siu
37.  3.48 Magdamini
38.  3.50 Marco21
39.  3.51 Christian Foyle
40.  3.55 boroc226han
40.  3.55 Andrew_Rizo
42.  3.58 DesertWolf
43.  3.59 Color Cuber
44.  3.60 Angry_Mob
45.  3.61 aaron paskow
46.  3.64 [email protected]
47.  3.65 JMHCubed
48.  3.66 Supercuber
49.  3.69 mihnea3000
50.  3.72 ichcubegern
51.  3.73 Kerry_Creech
51.  3.73 2016LAIL01
53.  3.76 Zeke Mackay
54.  3.77 stormtrooper
55.  3.80 MrKuba600
55.  3.80 Kylegadj
55.  3.80 NathanaelCubes
58.  3.83 typo56
59.  3.84 Neb
60.  3.86 HawaiiLife745
60.  3.86 PokeCubes
62.  3.88 TipsterTrickster
63.  3.90 tJardigradHe
64.  3.97 MartinN13
65.  3.99 BradenTheMagician
66.  4.00 Antto Pitkänen
67.  4.05 Matt Hudon
68.  4.08 camcuber
69.  4.11 Aleksandar Dukleski
70.  4.17 Last Layer King
71.  4.23 Toothcraver55
72.  4.24 AdrianCubing
73.  4.25 ARandomCuber
73.  4.25 CubicPickle
75.  4.28 T á
76.  4.30 Lachlan Stephens
77.  4.34 Dylan Swarts
78.  4.37 trav1
78.  4.37 DGCubes
80.  4.38 MCuber
81.  4.39 Diegocurie
82.  4.42 Coneman
83.  4.43 begiuli65
84.  4.46 lifeinpablo
85.  4.47 Juicejam
86.  4.48 Ontricus
86.  4.48 sigalig
88.  4.49 colegemuth
89.  4.51 RileyN23
90.  4.63 Awesomesaucer
91.  4.64 Kit Clement
92.  4.67 Cooki348
93.  4.68 EdubCubes
94.  4.71 Chris Van Der Brink
95.  4.74 Parke187
96.  4.77 HugaCuba
97.  4.82 Natanael
98.  4.83 yjko
99.  4.85 cubeshepherd
99.  4.85 Michael DeLaRosa
99.  4.85 Coinman_
102.  4.88 sleipnir
103.  4.89 Fred Lang
103.  4.89 swankfukinc
105.  4.91 minnow
106.  4.93 Nard Cubes
107.  4.95 abunickabhi
107.  4.95 Axel Lönnstedt
109.  5.00 Emir Yusuf
110.  5.02 Glomnipotent
111.  5.03 VIBE_ZT
112.  5.05 hotufos
113.  5.08 Keenan Johnson
113.  5.08 Turkey vld
115.  5.10 whatshisbucket
116.  5.12 Coeur de feu
117.  5.13 Shadowjockey
118.  5.16 Schmizee
119.  5.19 fun at the joy
120.  5.20 2018JAIN01
121.  5.24 MattP98
122.  5.30 niclas.mach
122.  5.30 julio974
122.  5.30 d2polld
125.  5.44 qwer13
126.  5.45 Billabob
127.  5.48 T1_M0
128.  5.50 riz3ndrr
129.  5.61 topppits
130.  5.62 VJW
130.  5.62 goidlon
130.  5.62 Bogdan
133.  5.63 Numberwhizz
134.  5.72 JJonesUK
135.  5.78 The Blockhead
136.  5.80 PotatoesAreUs
137.  5.90 BiscutDNF
138.  5.95 V.Kochergin
138.  5.95 m24816
140.  5.96 hoebi09
140.  5.96 Billybong378
142.  6.01 TheCubingAddict980
143.  6.09 RandomPerson84
144.  6.10 dschieses
145.  6.14 Alpha cuber
146.  6.16 Caleb/spooderskewb
147.  6.24 jronge94
147.  6.24 Sub1Hour
149.  6.27 oliviervlcube
150.  6.29 SpartanSailor
151.  6.32 mrjames113083
151.  6.32 theos
153.  6.37 Wriiglly
154.  6.41 BleachedTurtle
155.  6.45 John Benwell
156.  6.48 chase
157.  6.51 InlandEmpireCuber
157.  6.51 brad711
159.  6.53 VTCubers
160.  6.54 Ian Pang
161.  6.66 MrLunarWolf
162.  6.72 NASCARDude25
162.  6.72 Arnav13
164.  6.82 filipemtx
165.  6.83 20luky3
166.  6.87 Jmuncuber
167.  6.88 yovliporat
168.  6.91 Guilhermehrc
169.  6.96 cubesrawesome
170.  7.07 tavery343
171.  7.39 SeergioH7
172.  7.74 Mike Hughey
173.  7.76 UnknownCanvas
174.  8.16 Deri Nata Wijaya
175.  8.41 freshcuber.de
176.  8.58 Ammar.Cuber
177.  8.73 One Wheel
178.  8.96 Petri Krzywacki
179.  9.11 VPCuber
180.  9.97 CubicChipmunk
181.  10.49 solomon_
182.  10.60 chunky
183.  11.32 jalom12
184.  11.73 keebruce
185.  12.21 [email protected]
186.  12.50 Dorian Mercer
187.  13.04 Jacck
188.  13.32 jam66150
189.  13.51 MatsBergsten
190.  13.76 RamenNoodles
191.  15.73 shawnbyday
192.  15.79 CJCubing
193.  21.98 GabGab


*3x3x3*(226)
1.  7.00 Tommy Kiprillis
2.  7.21 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.51 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  8.31 Kylegadj
5.  8.33 David ep
6.  8.35 G2013
7.  8.45 [email protected]
8.  8.47 OriginalUsername
9.  8.49 Luke Garrett
10.  8.57 tJardigradHe
11.  8.74 turtwig
12.  8.76 cuberkid10
13.  8.77 KSNCubed
14.  8.79 jason3141
15.  8.94 Marco21
16.  8.96 jancsi02
17.  9.00 asacuber
18.  9.01 JakubDrobny
19.  9.04 chriscuber123
20.  9.06 PlatonCuber
21.  9.31 thecubingwizard
22.  9.40 PeterH2N
23.  9.44 mihnea3000
24.  9.45 DGCubes
25.  9.48 Josh5271
26.  9.53 TheDubDubJr
27.  9.59 SimonK
28.  9.62 Lachlan Stephens
29.  9.65 vedroboev
30.  9.70 The Cubinator
30.  9.70 Zeke Mackay
32.  9.80 Nikhil George
33.  9.85 Nitheesh fmc
34.  9.90 uesyuu
35.  9.92 RileyN23
36.  9.96 Magdamini
37.  10.03 popov18
38.  10.13 2016LAIL01
39.  10.18 HawaiiLife745
40.  10.19 Andrew_Rizo
41.  10.26 Christian Foyle
42.  10.27 2017LAMB06
43.  10.30 ExultantCarn
44.  10.34 3x3x5
44.  10.34 Leo Annett
46.  10.35 Marcus Siu
47.  10.37 JMHCubed
48.  10.41 ichcubegern
49.  10.44 aaron paskow
50.  10.49 typo56
51.  10.54 PokeCubes
52.  10.58 AidanNoogie
53.  10.59 oskarinn
54.  10.65 MrKuba600
55.  10.67 abunickabhi
56.  10.68 JoXCuber
56.  10.68 yjko
58.  10.80 Ontricus
58.  10.80 Shadowjockey
60.  10.90 MCuber
61.  10.92 Cheng
62.  10.93 BiscutDNF
62.  10.93 NathanaelCubes
64.  10.95 CubicPickle
65.  10.96 Glomnipotent
66.  11.07 E-Cuber
67.  11.08 YouCubing
68.  11.28 Aleksandar Dukleski
69.  11.31 [email protected]
70.  11.49 gavinz
71.  11.56 HugaCuba
72.  11.61 T á
73.  11.66 AdrianCubing
74.  11.69 Toothcraver55
75.  11.72 trav1
76.  11.83 DhruvA
77.  11.85 GenTheThief
77.  11.85 Keroma12
79.  11.90 Puggins1
80.  11.93 niclas.mach
81.  12.00 BradenTheMagician
82.  12.02 ARandomCuber
82.  12.02 Keenan Johnson
84.  12.09 jronge94
85.  12.11 TheodorNordstrand
86.  12.12 ican97
87.  12.16 MattP98
88.  12.33 Neb
89.  12.34 TipsterTrickster
90.  12.35 roarofthelion1
91.  12.41 Underwatercuber
92.  12.42 OJ Cubing
93.  12.44 Axel Lönnstedt
94.  12.46 Guilhermehrc
95.  12.57 Ian Pang
96.  12.58 sigalig
97.  12.59 T1_M0
98.  12.62 m24816
99.  12.71 Juicejam
100.  12.82 Cooki348
101.  12.88 MathNoobz
102.  12.94 Mark Boyanowski
103.  12.97 2018JAIN01
104.  13.13 sleipnir
105.  13.14 Chris Van Der Brink
106.  13.15 cubeshepherd
107.  13.18 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
108.  13.35 Michael DeLaRosa
109.  13.36 CubicOreo
110.  13.38 Dylan Swarts
111.  13.43 d2polld
112.  13.47 Kerry_Creech
112.  13.47 Coinman_
112.  13.47 bam1217
115.  13.50 fun at the joy
116.  13.64 Fred Lang
117.  13.72 VJW
118.  13.79 MartinN13
119.  13.87 SpeedCubeReview
120.  13.93 weatherman223
121.  14.08 Matt Hudon
122.  14.19 Last Layer King
123.  14.25 EdubCubes
124.  14.32 Awesomesaucer
125.  14.35 colegemuth
126.  14.43 speedcube.insta
127.  14.49 20luky3
128.  14.50 PotatoesAreUs
129.  14.54 [email protected]
129.  14.54 topppits
129.  14.54 Coeur de feu
132.  14.56 begiuli65
133.  14.65 Ernest Fowler
134.  14.67 Coneman
134.  14.67 HusinKhlif
136.  14.68 Natanael
137.  14.71 whatshisbucket
138.  14.84 Bogdan
139.  14.89 RandomPerson84
140.  14.94 TheNoobCuber
141.  14.95 filipemtx
142.  14.99 JJonesUK
143.  15.01 Turkey vld
144.  15.12 Angry_Mob
145.  15.17 swankfukinc
146.  15.20 kji269
147.  15.23 Antto Pitkänen
148.  15.29 tavery343
149.  15.31 John Benwell
150.  15.33 mrjames113083
151.  15.57 audiophile121
152.  15.65 MeshuggahX
153.  15.67 xander3
154.  15.84 brad711
155.  15.85 V.Kochergin
156.  15.86 Billabob
156.  15.86 Letmeinpls
158.  16.03 hoebi09
159.  16.57 julio974
160.  16.74 Jmuncuber
161.  16.76 xyzzy
162.  16.82 Nard Cubes
163.  16.84 ElectricDoodie
164.  16.87 dnguyen2204
165.  17.07 The Blockhead
166.  17.09 hotufos
167.  17.35 Moreno van Rooijen
168.  17.36 Numberwhizz
169.  17.47 Schmizee
170.  17.68 qwer13
171.  17.87 kumato
172.  18.31 lifeinpablo
173.  18.37 InlandEmpireCuber
174.  18.54 DesertWolf
175.  18.73 Caleb/spooderskewb
176.  18.99 Wriiglly
177.  19.09 oliviervlcube
178.  19.11 yovliporat
178.  19.11 revAldoabedram
180.  19.26 TheCubingAddict980
180.  19.26 Sub1Hour
182.  19.34 Parke187
183.  19.50 Alpha cuber
184.  19.51 [email protected]
185.  19.72 ditto_64
186.  19.83 Praneel710
187.  20.13 Arnav13
188.  20.46 VIBE_ZT
189.  20.77 SpartanSailor
190.  20.80 theos
191.  21.00 Mike Hughey
192.  21.32 UnknownCanvas
193.  21.35 cubesrawesome
194.  21.36 Deri Nata Wijaya
195.  21.48 MrLunarWolf
196.  21.52 RamenNoodles
197.  21.85 Petri Krzywacki
198.  22.26 minnow
199.  24.86 solomon_
200.  25.72 dschieses
201.  26.25 Supercuber
202.  26.27 VTCubers
203.  26.50 NASCARDude25
204.  26.51 VPCuber
205.  26.99 CubicChipmunk
206.  27.04 One Wheel
207.  27.47 BleachedTurtle
208.  29.68 Ammar.Cuber
209.  30.40 freshcuber.de
210.  30.64 CJCubing
211.  32.32 Sg12000860
212.  32.80 Jacck
213.  34.84 Foreright
214.  35.40 chunky
215.  36.23 MatsBergsten
216.  36.34 keebruce
217.  36.93 jam66150
218.  38.70 jalom12
219.  39.50 goidlon
220.  39.94 Billybong378
221.  40.40 Doofnoofer
222.  43.71 GabGab
223.  44.23 JailtonMendes
224.  48.00 chase
225.  50.96 MJCuber05
226.  56.34 MalaclypseTY


*4x4x4*(148)
1.  30.66 lejitcuber
2.  31.40 cuberkid10
3.  34.65 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  34.98 thecubingwizard
5.  35.05 jancsi02
6.  36.00 ichcubegern
7.  36.83 JoXCuber
8.  36.85 tJardigradHe
9.  37.01 G2013
10.  37.89 MrKuba600
11.  38.28 TheDubDubJr
12.  38.90 Nikhil George
13.  39.29 OriginalUsername
14.  40.42 Shadowjockey
15.  40.50 CubicPickle
16.  40.57 2016LAIL01
17.  40.76 [email protected]
18.  41.23 RileyN23
19.  41.58 AidanNoogie
20.  41.64 oskarinn
21.  41.71 chriscuber123
22.  42.77 Josh5271
23.  42.85 Cheng
24.  42.88 KSNCubed
25.  43.43 PokeCubes
26.  43.90 Magdamini
27.  43.91 HawaiiLife745
28.  44.26 DGCubes
29.  44.95 colegemuth
30.  45.16 BradenTheMagician
31.  45.21 typo56
32.  45.24 2017LAMB06
33.  45.36 David ep
34.  45.95 abunickabhi
35.  46.74 HugaCuba
36.  47.18 Luke Garrett
37.  47.30 trav1
38.  47.47 Christian Foyle
39.  47.52 yjko
40.  47.63 CubicOreo
41.  47.64 Aleksandar Dukleski
42.  47.69 Kerry_Creech
43.  47.74 Ontricus
44.  48.64 Michael DeLaRosa
45.  48.74 Keenan Johnson
46.  48.96 Zeke Mackay
47.  49.32 Mark Boyanowski
48.  49.60 niclas.mach
49.  49.98 BiscutDNF
50.  50.36 Neb
51.  50.91 sigalig
52.  50.95 Coinman_
53.  51.25 MattP98
54.  51.51 20luky3
55.  52.79 xyzzy
56.  52.82 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  53.19 RandomPerson84
58.  53.55 swankfukinc
59.  53.60 MartinN13
60.  53.93 Dylan Swarts
61.  54.52 Glomnipotent
62.  54.85 T1_M0
63.  54.97 Axel Lönnstedt
64.  55.04 mrjames113083
65.  55.23 YouCubing
66.  55.26 Keroma12
67.  55.95 brad711
68.  56.37 fun at the joy
69.  56.39 OJ Cubing
70.  56.60 Matt Hudon
71.  56.66 aaron paskow
72.  56.87 Fred Lang
73.  57.02 ARandomCuber
74.  57.23 Coneman
75.  57.25 sleipnir
76.  57.82 VJW
77.  58.07 TheodorNordstrand
78.  58.09 whatshisbucket
79.  58.14 popov18
80.  58.37 m24816
81.  58.47 EdubCubes
82.  58.60 topppits
83.  58.85 The Blockhead
84.  59.56 begiuli65
85.  59.83 obelisk477
86.  1:00.45 jronge94
87.  1:00.64 Cooki348
88.  1:01.32 [email protected]
89.  1:01.39 speedcube.insta
90.  1:02.55 DesertWolf
91.  1:03.00 tavery343
92.  1:03.24 MeshuggahX
93.  1:03.56 NathanaelCubes
93.  1:03.56 cubeshepherd
95.  1:04.18 Turkey vld
96.  1:04.71 V.Kochergin
97.  1:04.81 Last Layer King
98.  1:05.11 oliviervlcube
99.  1:05.49 John Benwell
100.  1:08.53 Natanael
101.  1:09.17 Guilhermehrc
102.  1:09.43 Juicejam
103.  1:10.07 SpartanSailor
104.  1:10.11 InlandEmpireCuber
105.  1:10.25 [email protected]
106.  1:11.27 Antto Pitkänen
107.  1:12.23 UnknownCanvas
108.  1:12.58 TheNoobCuber
109.  1:13.86 qwer13
110.  1:17.35 Ian Pang
111.  1:20.13 bam1217
112.  1:20.15 Petri Krzywacki
113.  1:20.24 VIBE_ZT
114.  1:21.62 Mike Hughey
115.  1:22.14 Alpha cuber
116.  1:23.58 Jmuncuber
117.  1:23.64 Awesomesaucer
118.  1:24.19 d2polld
119.  1:25.44 hotufos
120.  1:26.13 BleachedTurtle
121.  1:29.59 dnguyen2204
122.  1:33.61 MrLunarWolf
123.  1:34.33 NASCARDude25
124.  1:35.29 cubesrawesome
125.  1:36.68 theos
126.  1:37.40 TheCubingAddict980
127.  1:39.40 Schmizee
128.  1:40.67 One Wheel
129.  1:41.15 Sub1Hour
130.  1:45.99 RamenNoodles
131.  1:47.43 freshcuber.de
132.  1:52.83 dschieses
133.  1:55.10 Nard Cubes
134.  1:56.15 Jacck
135.  1:57.53 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
136.  1:58.45 Wriiglly
137.  2:05.19 Foreright
138.  2:05.81 VPCuber
139.  2:15.00 CubicChipmunk
140.  2:28.65 Caleb/spooderskewb
141.  2:28.91 solomon_
142.  2:31.79 MatsBergsten
143.  2:48.56 Arnav13
144.  2:52.46 Doofnoofer
145.  3:40.93 CJCubing
146.  11:47.74 goidlon
147.  DNF Toothcraver55
147.  DNF kumato


*5x5x5*(94)
1.  1:02.78 ichcubegern
2.  1:02.95 Marco21
3.  1:04.49 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  1:04.65 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:05.81 uesyuu
6.  1:06.00 cuberkid10
7.  1:07.12 jancsi02
8.  1:11.30 Shadowjockey
9.  1:14.40 tJardigradHe
10.  1:14.82 PokeCubes
11.  1:15.40 OriginalUsername
12.  1:18.99 JoXCuber
13.  1:19.22 CubicPickle
14.  1:19.95 Magdamini
15.  1:20.18 Nikhil George
16.  1:20.40 RileyN23
17.  1:22.68 Mark Boyanowski
18.  1:23.85 sigalig
19.  1:24.69 abunickabhi
20.  1:24.78 MrKuba600
21.  1:27.98 CubicOreo
22.  1:29.42 DGCubes
23.  1:29.98 Keenan Johnson
24.  1:31.44 popov18
25.  1:31.74 trav1
26.  1:32.90 HugaCuba
27.  1:33.17 Michael DeLaRosa
28.  1:35.78 YouCubing
29.  1:35.82 colegemuth
30.  1:35.84 Leo Annett
31.  1:36.38 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  1:37.35 xyzzy
33.  1:38.37 yjko
34.  1:39.00 Glomnipotent
35.  1:39.18 oskarinn
36.  1:39.64 BradenTheMagician
37.  1:39.75 OJ Cubing
38.  1:41.12 MattP98
39.  1:41.55 Kit Clement
40.  1:41.99 Chris Van Der Brink
41.  1:42.40 Fred Lang
42.  1:42.53 Kerry_Creech
43.  1:43.00 aaron paskow
44.  1:43.63 niclas.mach
45.  1:43.66 Dylan Swarts
46.  1:44.44 Coinman_
47.  1:45.06 VJW
48.  1:45.11 Neb
49.  1:46.56 2016LAIL01
50.  1:49.61 [email protected]
51.  1:49.74 Coneman
52.  1:50.23 swankfukinc
53.  1:54.36 NathanaelCubes
54.  1:54.83 The Blockhead
55.  1:56.35 m24816
56.  1:58.21 ARandomCuber
57.  1:59.36 TheodorNordstrand
58.  1:59.58 jronge94
59.  1:59.66 Natanael
60.  2:00.63 cubeshepherd
61.  2:05.62 topppits
62.  2:07.98 whatshisbucket
63.  2:08.81 fun at the joy
64.  2:09.65 brad711
65.  2:12.86 John Benwell
66.  2:13.59 oliviervlcube
67.  2:17.09 Mike Hughey
68.  2:17.89 BiscutDNF
69.  2:19.21 Last Layer King
70.  2:26.65 Sub1Hour
71.  2:27.31 Axel Lönnstedt
72.  2:30.06 Alpha cuber
73.  2:31.27 One Wheel
74.  2:33.37 Antto Pitkänen
75.  2:35.87 Ian Pang
76.  2:36.15 Jmuncuber
77.  2:36.69 VIBE_ZT
78.  2:41.01 UnknownCanvas
79.  2:42.34 Coeur de feu
80.  2:43.11 SpartanSailor
81.  2:44.58 theos
82.  2:48.40 V.Kochergin
83.  2:53.95 NASCARDude25
84.  2:54.58 hotufos
85.  2:58.82 Petri Krzywacki
86.  2:59.91 MrLunarWolf
87.  3:03.50 Jacck
88.  3:06.58 tavery343
89.  3:20.02 dschieses
90.  3:50.27 MatsBergsten
91.  4:09.70 freshcuber.de
92.  4:14.38 dnguyen2204
93.  5:37.22 Doofnoofer
94.  7:15.36 VPCuber


*6x6x6*(45)
1.  1:59.50 jancsi02
2.  2:01.68 thecubingwizard
3.  2:07.58 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:07.64 Shadowjockey
5.  2:37.82 tJardigradHe
6.  2:37.99 MrKuba600
7.  2:44.90 OriginalUsername
8.  2:45.36 xyzzy
9.  2:49.43 CubicOreo
10.  2:50.62 JoXCuber
11.  2:51.35 PokeCubes
12.  2:51.53 YouCubing
13.  2:55.02 abunickabhi
14.  2:58.39 SimonK
15.  3:03.08 colegemuth
16.  3:04.39 HugaCuba
17.  3:14.53 Coinman_
18.  3:17.08 MattP98
19.  3:22.26 The Blockhead
20.  3:28.50 yjko
21.  3:28.83 oskarinn
22.  3:34.39 niclas.mach
23.  3:41.48 Kerry_Creech
24.  3:45.77 Dylan Swarts
25.  3:58.99 cubeshepherd
26.  4:05.10 m24816
27.  4:26.66 Fred Lang
28.  4:32.60 UnknownCanvas
29.  4:33.40 Sub1Hour
30.  4:34.94 Mike Hughey
31.  4:35.11 VJW
32.  4:41.42 jronge94
33.  4:44.64 Alpha cuber
34.  4:50.86 One Wheel
35.  4:51.77 theos
36.  4:52.71 VIBE_ZT
37.  5:07.42 John Benwell
38.  5:38.05 hotufos
39.  5:48.06 Petri Krzywacki
40.  5:54.01 SpartanSailor
41.  6:06.74 Jmuncuber
42.  6:30.96 whatshisbucket
43.  6:35.36 NASCARDude25
44.  DNF brad711
44.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(38)
1.  2:55.26 ichcubegern
2.  3:16.73 Shadowjockey
3.  3:32.30 cuber3141592


Spoiler



4.  3:51.53 Mark Boyanowski
5.  3:54.86 MrKuba600
6.  3:57.13 OriginalUsername
7.  4:10.58 colegemuth
8.  4:15.37 xyzzy
9.  4:32.38 HugaCuba
10.  4:35.75 CubicOreo
11.  4:42.21 YouCubing
12.  4:46.51 Coinman_
13.  4:50.04 MattP98
14.  4:50.48 The Blockhead
15.  4:59.88 abunickabhi
16.  5:14.18 swankfukinc
17.  5:22.86 Dylan Swarts
18.  5:33.61 oskarinn
19.  5:38.30 niclas.mach
20.  6:00.95 ARandomCuber
21.  6:11.47 Mike Hughey
22.  6:15.03 jronge94
23.  6:17.30 m24816
24.  6:23.06 cubeshepherd
25.  6:34.19 Fred Lang
26.  6:40.97 Sub1Hour
27.  6:53.52 UnknownCanvas
28.  7:10.97 One Wheel
29.  7:48.44 theos
30.  7:50.25 Jmuncuber
31.  7:53.06 VJW
32.  8:44.08 hotufos
33.  9:15.37 SpartanSailor
34.  DNF Kerry_Creech
34.  DNF Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
34.  DNF NASCARDude25
34.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(81)
1.  1.69 Josh5271
2.  3.54 chriscuber123
3.  4.13 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  4.32 popov18
5.  4.48 asacuber
6.  4.57 David ep
7.  5.21 vedroboev
8.  5.23 TheDubDubJr
9.  5.41 KSNCubed
10.  5.95 oskarinn
11.  6.69 gavinz
12.  8.92 aaron paskow
13.  9.34 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
14.  9.42 JoXCuber
15.  9.55 Andrew_Rizo
16.  9.66 Magdamini
17.  9.95 PokeCubes
18.  11.07 [email protected]
19.  12.68 ExultantCarn
20.  12.96 tJardigradHe
20.  12.96 OriginalUsername
22.  13.02 SimonK
23.  14.38 JakubDrobny
24.  15.60 BradenTheMagician
25.  15.89 YouCubing
26.  16.34 mihnea3000
27.  16.70 abunickabhi
28.  17.30 [email protected]
29.  17.89 MartinN13
30.  20.12 Shadowjockey
31.  20.66 Wriiglly
32.  21.54 DGCubes
33.  21.75 BiscutDNF
34.  22.82 Mike Hughey
35.  25.05 Keenan Johnson
36.  25.14 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  25.71 MattP98
38.  26.48 Ontricus
39.  26.68 yjko
40.  26.81 Sub1Hour
41.  26.90 CJCubing
42.  29.06 cuberkid10
43.  29.56 Last Layer King
43.  29.56 Dylan Swarts
45.  30.63 m24816
46.  30.86 niclas.mach
47.  31.52 Deri Nata Wijaya
48.  31.66 MatsBergsten
49.  31.80 whatshisbucket
50.  32.58 d2polld
51.  35.15 Natanael
52.  36.69 MCuber
53.  38.38 Turkey vld
54.  40.23 SpartanSailor
55.  40.69 Jmuncuber
56.  42.05 TipsterTrickster
57.  42.15 InlandEmpireCuber
58.  45.35 jronge94
59.  46.51 Coeur de feu
60.  47.43 Jacck
61.  49.19 Angry_Mob
62.  50.09 RandomPerson84
63.  50.99 Antto Pitkänen
64.  53.58 ichcubegern
65.  1:02.02 Axel Lönnstedt
66.  1:03.77 tavery343
67.  1:07.09 John Benwell
68.  1:13.61 MrKuba600
69.  1:16.27 The Blockhead
70.  1:19.10 Alpha cuber
71.  1:28.78 NathanaelCubes
72.  1:30.44 Juicejam
73.  1:43.53 HugaCuba
74.  2:10.06 theos
75.  2:55.64 VIBE_ZT
76.  3:15.16 Coneman
77.  DNF Fred Lang
77.  DNF Kerry_Creech
77.  DNF chase
77.  DNF VTCubers
77.  DNF Billybong378


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(58)
1.  21.96 sigalig
2.  22.91 G2013
3.  27.27 Andrew_Rizo


Spoiler



4.  27.96 [email protected]
5.  29.31 T1_M0
6.  29.37 abunickabhi
7.  33.01 Mark Boyanowski
8.  36.42 Nikhil George
9.  42.22 HusinKhlif
10.  43.53 yjko
11.  46.11 vedroboev
12.  46.76 David ep
13.  55.35 revAldoabedram
14.  58.36 Keroma12
15.  59.55 Nitheesh fmc
16.  1:01.02 Last Layer King
17.  1:06.22 KSNCubed
18.  1:09.83 [email protected]ail.com
19.  1:11.05 Khairur Rachim
20.  1:11.78 MatsBergsten
21.  1:14.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
22.  1:19.94 DGCubes
23.  1:22.37 Mike Hughey
24.  1:28.16 kji269
25.  1:32.24 MattP98
26.  1:33.48 SimonK
27.  1:36.82 2016LAIL01
28.  1:46.44 Shadowjockey
29.  1:54.26 CubicOreo
30.  1:54.33 topppits
31.  2:01.43 NathanaelCubes
32.  2:06.45 elimescube
33.  2:12.78 jronge94
34.  2:14.01 JoXCuber
35.  2:15.75 niclas.mach
36.  2:20.25 Dylan Swarts
37.  2:29.88 m24816
38.  2:53.70 whatshisbucket
39.  3:12.89 Jacck
40.  3:26.69 SpartanSailor
41.  3:57.70 xyzzy
42.  4:04.49 dschieses
43.  4:10.95 Alpha cuber
44.  5:42.02 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  6:31.05 Coneman
46.  6:33.06 tavery343
47.  8:24.35 One Wheel
48.  19:31.89 MrKuba600
49.  DNF BiscutDNF
49.  DNF ican97
49.  DNF Keenan Johnson
49.  DNF Cheng
49.  DNF d2polld
49.  DNF Guilhermehrc
49.  DNF ichcubegern
49.  DNF theos
49.  DNF RandomPerson84
49.  DNF dnguyen2204


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)
1.  2:45.32 abunickabhi
2.  3:18.28 T1_M0
3.  5:40.93 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  6:37.16 MatsBergsten
5.  9:14.11 BiscutDNF
6.  10:05.42 topppits
7.  10:48.55 Deri Nata Wijaya
8.  12:25.79 Dylan Swarts
9.  20:36.21 brad711
10.  DNF [email protected]
10.  DNF G2013
10.  DNF Jacck
10.  DNF sigalig
10.  DNF MattP98
10.  DNF elimescube
10.  DNF ichcubegern
10.  DNF Keroma12
10.  DNF Last Layer King
10.  DNF PokeCubes


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:22.01 sigalig
2.  12:07.96 Mike Hughey
3.  14:30.23 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  15:06.00 Jacck
5.  DNF abunickabhi
5.  DNF [email protected]
5.  DNF FastCubeMaster


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  28:37.09 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF abunickabhi
2.  DNF Mike Hughey
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(4)
1.  42:51.50 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF abunickabhi
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF RamenNoodles

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(13)
1.  11/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
2.  6/7 45:12 Last Layer King
3.  5/7 39:16 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  2/2 1:17 Andrew_Rizo
4.  2/2 1:41 abunickabhi
6.  2/3 9:27 BiscutDNF
7.  1/2 45 CJCubing
7.  1/2 10:52 RandomPerson84
7.  4/11 32:09 Keroma12
7.  0/2 12:12 Dylan Swarts
7.  3/8 50:43 PokeCubes
7.  1/3 26:14 Alpha cuber
7.  1/2 4:16 revAldoabedram


*3x3x3 one-handed*(155)
1.  12.71 Khairur Rachim
2.  13.08 Tommy Kiprillis
3.  15.05 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  15.15 turtwig
5.  15.30 uesyuu
6.  15.31 [email protected]
7.  15.41 Marco21
8.  15.51 Nikhil George
9.  15.68 Luke Garrett
10.  15.79 2016LAIL01
11.  16.11 cuberkid10
12.  16.24 Leo Annett
13.  16.31 OriginalUsername
14.  16.47 GenTheThief
15.  16.48 2017LAMB06
16.  16.80 NathanaelCubes
17.  16.83 asacuber
18.  17.33 thecubingwizard
19.  17.56 SimonK
19.  17.56 ichcubegern
21.  17.63 Kylegadj
22.  18.28 typo56
23.  18.45 Josh5271
24.  18.47 vedroboev
25.  18.60 Magdamini
26.  18.73 mihnea3000
26.  18.73 Nitheesh fmc
28.  18.83 Christian Foyle
29.  18.91 CubicOreo
30.  18.94 chriscuber123
31.  19.00 BradenTheMagician
32.  19.03 abunickabhi
33.  19.25 tJardigradHe
34.  19.28 CubicPickle
35.  19.61 PokeCubes
36.  19.73 Andrew_Rizo
37.  19.74 ARandomCuber
38.  19.85 yjko
39.  19.89 Ontricus
40.  20.01 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  20.15 HawaiiLife745
42.  20.25 Zeke Mackay
43.  20.37 sleipnir
44.  20.44 PeterH2N
45.  20.68 oskarinn
46.  20.83 Lachlan Stephens
47.  20.86 Kerry_Creech
48.  21.01 MrKuba600
49.  21.07 Shadowjockey
50.  21.17 HugaCuba
51.  21.25 DhruvA
52.  21.52 JoXCuber
52.  21.52 RileyN23
54.  21.54 Last Layer King
55.  21.81 YouCubing
56.  21.91 DGCubes
57.  22.17 aaron paskow
58.  22.84 David ep
59.  22.98 MartinN13
60.  23.01 begiuli65
61.  23.17 niclas.mach
62.  23.24 Toothcraver55
63.  23.37 RandomPerson84
64.  23.74 Glomnipotent
65.  24.03 Michael DeLaRosa
66.  24.35 3x3x5
67.  24.86 [email protected]
68.  25.01 Mark Boyanowski
69.  25.15 d2polld
70.  25.23 MattP98
71.  25.53 Keenan Johnson
72.  25.56 Cooki348
73.  25.62 sigalig
74.  25.65 Awesomesaucer
75.  25.68 jronge94
76.  25.73 BiscutDNF
77.  25.82 Neb
78.  25.90 Angry_Mob
79.  25.96 Chris Van Der Brink
80.  26.07 TheodorNordstrand
81.  26.09 tigermaxi
82.  26.26 Axel Lönnstedt
83.  26.41 AdrianCubing
84.  26.55 [email protected]
85.  26.81 T á
86.  26.97 yovliporat
87.  27.05 Coeur de feu
88.  27.47 Bogdan
89.  27.65 m24816
90.  27.83 Fred Lang
91.  27.96 2018JAIN01
92.  28.25 popov18
93.  28.74 V.Kochergin
94.  28.81 mrjames113083
95.  28.96 tavery343
96.  28.98 EdubCubes
97.  29.02 Juicejam
98.  29.21 Guilhermehrc
99.  29.54 hotufos
100.  29.57 Underwatercuber
101.  29.59 Natanael
102.  29.62 trav1
103.  29.64 ican97
104.  29.70 OJ Cubing
105.  29.72 swankfukinc
106.  30.17 MathNoobz
107.  30.26 Antto Pitkänen
108.  30.51 Moreno van Rooijen
109.  31.54 The Blockhead
110.  32.00 Turkey vld
111.  32.10 Coneman
112.  32.32 Matt Hudon
113.  32.63 Ernest Fowler
114.  32.82 TheNoobCuber
115.  32.89 revAldoabedram
116.  33.77 colegemuth
117.  33.99 VJW
118.  35.41 Caleb/spooderskewb
119.  35.61 InlandEmpireCuber
120.  35.84 bam1217
121.  36.69 Alpha cuber
122.  36.85 Dylan Swarts
123.  37.71 fun at the joy
124.  39.10 Numberwhizz
125.  39.39 minnow
126.  39.49 Parke187
127.  40.90 Mike Hughey
128.  42.00 JJonesUK
129.  42.14 VIBE_ZT
130.  43.24 John Benwell
131.  43.85 Sub1Hour
132.  44.05 Nard Cubes
133.  44.29 freshcuber.de
134.  45.39 TheCubingAddict980
135.  46.33 CJCubing
136.  46.91 brad711
137.  47.26 One Wheel
138.  47.56 Schmizee
139.  50.80 Petri Krzywacki
140.  51.39 SpartanSailor
141.  52.63 Jmuncuber
142.  53.48 Deri Nata Wijaya
143.  53.71 Wriiglly
144.  53.98 MrLunarWolf
145.  54.36 Ian Pang
146.  54.63 Arnav13
147.  55.23 dnguyen2204
148.  1:03.54 Jacck
149.  1:11.63 VTCubers
150.  1:29.32 RamenNoodles
151.  1:29.99 CubicChipmunk
152.  1:40.55 goidlon
153.  1:47.97 Billybong378
154.  1:50.13 theos
155.  DNF chase


*3x3x3 With feet*(27)
1.  35.67 [email protected]
2.  36.29 JoXCuber
3.  36.74 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  36.98 OriginalUsername
5.  45.58 GenTheThief
6.  46.35 DGCubes
7.  52.75 BradenTheMagician
8.  52.83 CJCubing
9.  1:00.39 AdrianCubing
10.  1:01.47 V.Kochergin
11.  1:02.22 Shadowjockey
12.  1:05.07 MartinN13
13.  1:11.04 DesertWolf
14.  1:27.84 ichcubegern
15.  1:30.05 PokeCubes
16.  1:36.15 Mike Hughey
17.  1:38.46 Kerry_Creech
18.  1:39.48 ARandomCuber
19.  1:44.22 One Wheel
20.  1:52.99 Caleb/spooderskewb
21.  2:18.02 revAldoabedram
22.  2:44.31 VIBE_ZT
23.  2:58.37 Praneel710
24.  4:50.32 hotufos
25.  5:27.17 VJW
26.  DNF d2polld
26.  DNF colegemuth


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(28)
1.  34.06 thecubingwizard
2.  34.37 ichcubegern
3.  40.71 VJW


Spoiler



4.  51.06 Khairur Rachim
5.  51.40 abunickabhi
6.  54.63 PokeCubes
7.  57.67 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  58.14 Shadowjockey
9.  1:01.66 JoXCuber
10.  1:02.22 The Blockhead
11.  1:07.30 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:11.57 Mike Hughey
13.  1:21.70 whatshisbucket
14.  1:25.35 BiscutDNF
15.  1:35.73 m24816
16.  1:46.87 colegemuth
17.  1:57.78 Fred Lang
18.  2:35.98 tavery343
19.  3:00.19 hotufos
20.  3:12.10 HugaCuba
21.  4:16.15 jronge94
22.  5:56.61 Juicejam
23.  DNF chase
23.  DNF theos
23.  DNF [email protected]
23.  DNF bam1217
23.  DNF JailtonMendes
23.  DNF Caleb/spooderskewb


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(36)
1.  24.33 (27, 23, 23) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  26.00 (29, 27, 22) Theo Leinad
3.  26.33 (26, 25, 28) vedroboev
3.  26.33 (25, 27, 27) thecubingwizard
3.  26.33 (26, 27, 26) ichcubegern


Spoiler



6.  27.67 (28, 28, 27) xyzzy
6.  27.67 (29, 27, 27) Shadowjockey
8.  28.33 (30, 26, 29) theos
9.  28.67 (28, 30, 28) CyanSandwich
10.  30.00 (28, 35, 27) Bogdan
11.  30.33 (25, 34, 32) Jacck
12.  31.00 (34, 35, 24) T1_M0
12.  31.00 (33, 32, 28) arbivara
14.  31.33 (33, 30, 31) Cheng
15.  32.00 (28, 33, 35) Juicejam
16.  32.67 (35, 33, 30) craccho
17.  35.00 (30, 33, 42) OriginalUsername
18.  35.33 (35, 37, 34) Mike Hughey
19.  41.00 (50, 37, 36) aaron paskow
20.  44.00 (45, 43, 44) Schmizee
21.  50.33 (50, 58, 43) The Blockhead
22.  DNF (28, DNF, DNF) Bubbagrub
22.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) lejitcuber
22.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
22.  DNF (31, DNF, 29) asacuber
22.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) G2013
22.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) SimonK
22.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Helmer Ewert
22.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) DGCubes
22.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) brad711
22.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) turtwig
22.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) abunickabhi
22.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) [email protected]
22.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) VIBE_ZT
22.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) d2polld
22.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) jronge94


*2-3-4 Relay*(88)
1.  41.46 cuberkid10
2.  48.48 Khairur Rachim
3.  50.30 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  51.46 G2013
5.  51.68 tJardigradHe
6.  52.58 KSNCubed
7.  52.78 ichcubegern
8.  52.93 [email protected]
9.  52.96 David ep
10.  52.99 abunickabhi
11.  53.00 JoXCuber
12.  54.04 OriginalUsername
13.  55.81 chriscuber123
14.  55.91 DGCubes
15.  56.53 Cheng
16.  57.18 Shadowjockey
17.  58.57 PokeCubes
18.  58.67 YouCubing
19.  1:01.86 RileyN23
20.  1:01.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  1:02.26 Luke Garrett
22.  1:03.00 vedroboev
23.  1:03.06 popov18
24.  1:05.61 CubicOreo
25.  1:05.94 CubicPickle
26.  1:06.28 aaron paskow
27.  1:07.53 MartinN13
28.  1:07.95 MattP98
29.  1:08.12 trav1
30.  1:08.83 yjko
31.  1:09.00 oskarinn
32.  1:10.45 Ontricus
33.  1:10.92 sleipnir
34.  1:11.07 Dylan Swarts
35.  1:11.80 Michael DeLaRosa
36.  1:12.72 Coneman
37.  1:15.09 swankfukinc
38.  1:15.51 HugaCuba
39.  1:15.68 Coinman_
40.  1:15.74 [email protected]
41.  1:16.96 BiscutDNF
42.  1:17.38 The Blockhead
43.  1:17.41 Fred Lang
44.  1:20.77 EdubCubes
45.  1:20.80 ARandomCuber
46.  1:20.98 colegemuth
47.  1:21.63 tavery343
48.  1:21.73 Keroma12
49.  1:22.01 RandomPerson84
50.  1:22.51 Cooki348
51.  1:23.04 Guilhermehrc
52.  1:24.94 [email protected]
53.  1:25.36 Axel Lönnstedt
54.  1:27.02 fun at the joy
55.  1:27.80 whatshisbucket
56.  1:29.06 Turkey vld
57.  1:29.53 d2polld
58.  1:30.49 BleachedTurtle
59.  1:30.55 Natanael
60.  1:32.75 brad711
61.  1:34.30 Antto Pitkänen
62.  1:34.71 Juicejam
63.  1:36.88 Alpha cuber
64.  1:37.26 VJW
65.  1:40.68 V.Kochergin
66.  1:44.63 John Benwell
67.  1:45.86 hotufos
68.  1:49.26 Billabob
69.  1:50.06 Awesomesaucer
70.  1:53.22 Petri Krzywacki
71.  1:53.27 InlandEmpireCuber
72.  1:55.20 theos
73.  1:55.59 VIBE_ZT
74.  1:55.82 Jmuncuber
75.  1:55.87 UnknownCanvas
76.  1:57.38 Mike Hughey
77.  1:58.23 Sub1Hour
78.  2:03.38 Ian Pang
79.  2:05.37 Schmizee
80.  2:06.37 MrLunarWolf
81.  2:19.03 One Wheel
82.  2:19.51 RamenNoodles
83.  2:52.83 Jacck
84.  2:58.63 VPCuber
85.  2:59.67 Arnav13
86.  3:05.31 Nard Cubes
87.  3:20.31 MatsBergsten
88.  DNF Kerry_Creech


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(56)
1.  1:48.20 Khairur Rachim
2.  1:50.14 thecubingwizard
3.  1:53.29 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  2:06.05 ichcubegern
5.  2:08.68 JoXCuber
6.  2:10.52 Shadowjockey
7.  2:10.87 tJardigradHe
8.  2:20.21 OriginalUsername
9.  2:20.51 PokeCubes
10.  2:21.17 Josh5271
11.  2:22.35 popov18
12.  2:28.28 DGCubes
13.  2:28.63 CubicOreo
14.  2:32.22 RileyN23
15.  2:33.16 abunickabhi
16.  2:33.19 CubicPickle
17.  2:38.62 oskarinn
18.  2:41.24 Keroma12
19.  2:45.19 HugaCuba
20.  2:51.13 colegemuth
21.  2:54.35 aaron paskow
22.  2:55.94 Fred Lang
23.  3:03.76 [email protected]
24.  3:04.41 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  3:04.64 yjko
26.  3:06.08 ARandomCuber
27.  3:09.72 BiscutDNF
28.  3:11.83 brad711
29.  3:12.54 Coinman_
30.  3:22.00 Dylan Swarts
31.  3:25.01 The Blockhead
32.  3:25.74 RandomPerson84
33.  3:33.60 fun at the joy
34.  3:39.13 swankfukinc
35.  3:43.86 Last Layer King
36.  3:47.93 VJW
37.  3:48.38 Coneman
38.  3:55.81 John Benwell
39.  3:57.94 whatshisbucket
40.  4:19.43 Axel Lönnstedt
41.  4:20.23 Mike Hughey
42.  4:21.70 Sub1Hour
43.  4:21.87 V.Kochergin
44.  4:24.90 Antto Pitkänen
45.  4:25.60 theos
46.  4:26.51 Jmuncuber
47.  4:30.46 Alpha cuber
48.  4:36.59 One Wheel
49.  4:38.48 Billabob
50.  4:39.37 Ian Pang
51.  4:46.23 UnknownCanvas
52.  5:00.58 tavery343
53.  5:08.88 hotufos
54.  5:23.00 Petri Krzywacki
55.  5:43.67 MrLunarWolf
56.  6:38.05 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(27)
1.  4:04.97 ichcubegern
2.  4:19.88 Shadowjockey
3.  4:52.92 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:54.36 JoXCuber
5.  4:59.94 OriginalUsername
6.  5:05.36 CubicPickle
7.  5:18.43 abunickabhi
8.  5:44.07 Keroma12
9.  5:53.42 YouCubing
10.  6:21.08 Coinman_
11.  6:25.34 The Blockhead
12.  6:36.30 HugaCuba
13.  6:41.85 [email protected]
14.  7:07.28 swankfukinc
15.  7:15.61 Coneman
16.  7:30.45 Fred Lang
17.  8:14.06 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  8:47.35 Sub1Hour
19.  8:59.16 Mike Hughey
20.  9:16.98 UnknownCanvas
21.  9:30.22 whatshisbucket
22.  9:32.35 John Benwell
23.  9:48.64 hotufos
24.  10:11.09 Jmuncuber
25.  10:37.73 One Wheel
26.  10:51.95 theos
27.  11:15.52 Petri Krzywacki


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(22)
1.  7:00.73 ichcubegern
2.  9:36.83 OriginalUsername
3.  9:37.36 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  9:58.91 abunickabhi
5.  10:06.03 Keroma12
6.  10:23.83 xyzzy
7.  10:26.98 HugaCuba
8.  10:56.80 YouCubing
9.  10:57.46 BradenTheMagician
10.  11:15.21 The Blockhead
11.  11:31.73 Coinman_
12.  12:33.52 swankfukinc
13.  13:33.01 Coneman
14.  13:34.73 ARandomCuber
15.  14:50.95 Fred Lang
16.  15:31.78 Mike Hughey
17.  15:59.70 Sub1Hour
18.  16:15.12 One Wheel
19.  17:17.44 UnknownCanvas
20.  18:31.65 hotufos
21.  18:41.30 theos
22.  23:05.25 Last Layer King


*Clock*(51)
1.  6.27 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.43 Kerry_Creech
3.  6.51 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  6.52 MartinN13
5.  6.86 popov18
6.  6.97 ARandomCuber
7.  7.07 Diegocurie
8.  7.49 MattP98
9.  7.86 cuberkid10
10.  8.03 YouCubing
11.  8.30 vedroboev
12.  8.51 AdrianCubing
13.  8.58 trav1
13.  8.58 T1_M0
15.  8.89 MCuber
16.  8.96 Kit Clement
17.  9.18 JoXCuber
18.  9.74 oliviervlcube
19.  10.04 Matt Hudon
20.  10.26 Luke Garrett
21.  10.40 BradenTheMagician
22.  10.81 DGCubes
23.  11.27 Magdamini
24.  11.87 chriscuber123
25.  12.32 cubesrawesome
26.  12.44 PokeCubes
27.  12.45 OriginalUsername
28.  12.70 InlandEmpireCuber
29.  12.97 Shadowjockey
30.  13.03 tJardigradHe
31.  13.46 The Blockhead
32.  13.78 RyuKagamine
33.  14.11 niclas.mach
34.  14.31 oskarinn
35.  15.73 ichcubegern
36.  15.99 Mike Hughey
37.  17.03 Antto Pitkänen
38.  17.43 CubicOreo
39.  17.88 VIBE_ZT
40.  18.73 Fred Lang
41.  19.09 swankfukinc
42.  19.72 freshcuber.de
43.  20.59 HugaCuba
44.  21.41 Foreright
45.  22.27 jronge94
46.  27.21 Sub1Hour
47.  29.28 Parke187
48.  40.95 hotufos
49.  41.88 Jmuncuber
50.  42.33 John Benwell
51.  42.82 m24816


*Megaminx*(68)
1.  45.52 Magdamini
2.  50.50 AidanNoogie
3.  50.72 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  54.14 Khairur Rachim
5.  57.73 whatshisbucket
6.  59.20 GenTheThief
7.  1:06.42 MrKuba600
8.  1:08.54 CubicOreo
9.  1:09.35 KSNCubed
10.  1:09.38 OriginalUsername
11.  1:09.72 trav1
12.  1:10.34 ichcubegern
13.  1:14.72 MCuber
14.  1:14.98 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:16.13 E-Cuber
16.  1:16.71 Luke Garrett
17.  1:18.02 HawaiiLife745
18.  1:18.43 Shadowjockey
19.  1:19.83 2016LAIL01
20.  1:21.65 JoXCuber
21.  1:22.75 ARandomCuber
22.  1:23.71 tJardigradHe
23.  1:26.32 sigalig
24.  1:30.39 tavery343
25.  1:31.88 audiophile121
26.  1:32.71 xyzzy
27.  1:33.17 Coneman
28.  1:35.32 CJCubing
29.  1:37.62 Fred Lang
30.  1:37.96 swankfukinc
31.  1:38.58 colegemuth
32.  1:38.98 Keenan Johnson
33.  1:39.84 Neb
34.  1:41.84 V.Kochergin
35.  1:42.40 cubeshepherd
36.  1:42.86 Coeur de feu
37.  1:44.44 The Blockhead
38.  1:44.82 TheodorNordstrand
39.  1:45.29 oskarinn
40.  1:45.70 popov18
41.  1:47.52 Aleksandar Dukleski
42.  1:47.73 TheNoobCuber
43.  1:48.37 Antto Pitkänen
44.  1:48.64 abunickabhi
45.  1:51.41 Coinman_
46.  1:52.53 Kerry_Creech
47.  1:54.54 [email protected]
48.  1:55.99 MattP98
49.  2:01.55 Matt Hudon
50.  2:03.16 Axel Lönnstedt
51.  2:03.60 m24816
52.  2:07.59 HugaCuba
53.  2:18.68 BiscutDNF
54.  2:22.14 Sub1Hour
55.  2:25.52 VIBE_ZT
56.  2:28.71 Mike Hughey
57.  2:37.98 Jmuncuber
58.  2:39.85 Petri Krzywacki
59.  2:49.99 One Wheel
60.  2:56.94 theos
61.  2:58.06 jronge94
62.  3:13.93 VJW
63.  3:14.61 SpartanSailor
64.  3:18.61 Praneel710
65.  3:30.72 CubicChipmunk
66.  3:31.11 freshcuber.de
67.  3:46.16 hotufos
68.  4:26.75 UnknownCanvas


*Pyraminx*(139)
1.  2.47 popov18
2.  2.77 aaron paskow
3.  2.94 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  3.07 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  3.09 DGCubes
6.  3.11 KSNCubed
7.  3.13 JakubDrobny
8.  3.17 SimonK
9.  3.43 oliviervlcube
10.  3.45 2016LAIL01
10.  3.45 jason3141
12.  3.47 MrKuba600
13.  3.63 Magdamini
14.  3.68 lejitcuber
15.  3.79 thecubingwizard
15.  3.79 Cooki348
17.  3.88 E-Cuber
18.  3.89 MartinN13
19.  3.95 Ontricus
19.  3.95 Kerry_Creech
21.  4.03 David ep
22.  4.15 Tommy Kiprillis
23.  4.27 CornerCutter
24.  4.38 T1_M0
25.  4.43 Marcus Siu
26.  4.57 FastCubeMaster
27.  4.70 typo56
28.  4.84 Parke187
29.  4.87 vedroboev
30.  4.92 mihnea3000
31.  4.95 JoXCuber
31.  4.95 BradenTheMagician
33.  5.05 [email protected]
34.  5.07 YouCubing
35.  5.17 chriscuber123
36.  5.20 DhruvA
37.  5.22 cubeshepherd
38.  5.37 MCuber
38.  5.37 Turkey vld
40.  5.52 niclas.mach
41.  5.58 Toothcraver55
42.  5.67 MattP98
43.  5.76 whatshisbucket
44.  5.82 cuberkid10
45.  5.85 begiuli65
46.  5.86 Zeke Mackay
47.  5.87 NathanaelCubes
48.  5.95 Billybong378
49.  5.98 Shadowjockey
50.  5.99 Coneman
51.  6.01 CubicOreo
52.  6.06 Cheng
53.  6.11 qwer13
54.  6.14 UnknownCanvas
55.  6.26 TipsterTrickster
56.  6.32 Keenan Johnson
57.  6.33 ichcubegern
58.  6.35 Neb
59.  6.37 oskarinn
60.  6.48 jancsi02
61.  6.56 [email protected]
62.  6.69 [email protected]
63.  6.79 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
64.  6.90 TheodorNordstrand
65.  6.97 trav1
66.  7.14 OriginalUsername
67.  7.25 yjko
68.  7.35 RileyN23
68.  7.35 VIBE_ZT
70.  7.44 RandomPerson84
71.  7.46 InlandEmpireCuber
72.  7.64 riz3ndrr
73.  7.70 Luke Garrett
73.  7.70 Michael DeLaRosa
75.  7.73 ExultantCarn
76.  8.05 tavery343
77.  8.13 Coeur de feu
78.  8.14 TheNoobCuber
79.  8.18 2017LAMB06
80.  8.44 V.Kochergin
81.  8.45 The Blockhead
82.  8.47 ARandomCuber
83.  8.70 HugaCuba
84.  8.80 Axel Lönnstedt
85.  8.86 Natanael
86.  8.97 abunickabhi
87.  9.13 Alpha cuber
88.  9.18 julio974
89.  9.19 fun at the joy
90.  9.23 Antto Pitkänen
91.  9.28 Dylan Swarts
92.  9.41 Last Layer King
93.  9.44 swankfukinc
94.  9.61 Sub1Hour
95.  9.69 Glomnipotent
96.  9.75 Aleksandar Dukleski
97.  9.85 sigalig
98.  10.00 2018JAIN01
99.  10.08 hotufos
100.  10.09 Fred Lang
101.  10.19 goidlon
102.  10.40 Angry_Mob
103.  10.53 jronge94
104.  10.61 bam1217
105.  10.63 MJCuber05
106.  10.84 TheCubingAddict980
107.  10.90 PokeCubes
108.  10.91 lifeinpablo
109.  10.93 Bogdan
110.  11.09 theos
111.  11.20 CubicPickle
112.  11.38 cubesrawesome
113.  11.65 d2polld
114.  12.09 dschieses
115.  12.16 brad711
116.  12.30 Keroma12
117.  12.74 Nard Cubes
118.  12.76 VJW
119.  12.85 Juicejam
120.  13.39 m24816
121.  13.50 Jmuncuber
122.  13.81 Mike Hughey
123.  13.85 colegemuth
124.  13.89 Wriiglly
125.  14.33 topppits
126.  14.35 Matt Hudon
127.  14.43 BiscutDNF
128.  14.87 Jacck
129.  15.81 freshcuber.de
130.  16.91 Petri Krzywacki
131.  17.13 MrLunarWolf
132.  17.62 CJCubing
133.  19.37 CubicChipmunk
134.  19.54 John Benwell
135.  21.96 jam66150
136.  22.29 VPCuber
137.  22.44 chunky
138.  25.60 One Wheel
139.  25.61 dnguyen2204


*Square-1*(75)
1.  7.80 chriscuber123
2.  8.25 Tommy Kiprillis
3.  9.19 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4.  9.31 David ep
5.  10.15 thecubingwizard
6.  10.51 Marcus Siu
7.  13.13 cuberkid10
8.  13.44 YouCubing
9.  13.88 Andrew_Rizo
10.  14.17 Shadowjockey
11.  14.67 JoXCuber
12.  14.73 BradenTheMagician
13.  14.76 KSNCubed
14.  16.00 [email protected]
15.  16.31 SimonK
16.  16.54 MrKuba600
17.  16.61 ichcubegern
18.  16.96 TipsterTrickster
19.  17.00 JakubDrobny
20.  17.19 RileyN23
21.  17.53 oskarinn
22.  17.63 Turkey vld
23.  18.59 Kerry_Creech
24.  19.15 MattP98
25.  19.25 trav1
26.  19.72 DesertWolf
27.  19.80 DGCubes
28.  20.13 Keenan Johnson
29.  20.27 tJardigradHe
30.  21.06 vedroboev
31.  21.26 Magdamini
32.  21.39 sigalig
33.  22.75 Coneman
34.  23.21 CraZZ CFOP
35.  23.69 Luke Garrett
36.  24.50 cubeshepherd
37.  24.56 OriginalUsername
38.  24.75 CubicOreo
39.  25.90 Ontricus
40.  25.97 2016LAIL01
41.  26.91 whatshisbucket
42.  27.83 VIBE_ZT
43.  28.30 Sub1Hour
44.  28.93 Neb
45.  29.80 MartinN13
46.  31.64 Natanael
47.  32.00 Kit Clement
48.  32.46 The Blockhead
49.  32.54 Fred Lang
50.  33.07 Mike Hughey
51.  33.12 Guilhermehrc
52.  35.92 niclas.mach
53.  36.14 Chris Van Der Brink
54.  36.70 Schmizee
55.  37.80 ARandomCuber
56.  37.83 fun at the joy
57.  39.12 lifeinpablo
58.  41.32 Glomnipotent
59.  42.20 hotufos
60.  42.44 BiscutDNF
61.  42.62 Bogdan
62.  43.38 HugaCuba
63.  47.65 theos
64.  49.30 Juicejam
65.  49.61 InlandEmpireCuber
66.  51.07 jronge94
67.  53.28 colegemuth
68.  57.03 m24816
69.  57.81 CJCubing
70.  1:01.71 Axel Lönnstedt
71.  1:02.13 abunickabhi
72.  1:09.00 swankfukinc
73.  2:17.30 Jmuncuber
74.  DNF NathanaelCubes
74.  DNF julio974


*Skewb*(118)
1.  2.68 lejitcuber
2.  2.73 RileyN23
3.  3.00 popov18


Spoiler



4.  3.22 JMHCubed
5.  3.24 SimonK
6.  3.33 Tommy Kiprillis
7.  3.46 chriscuber123
8.  3.65 MrKuba600
9.  3.66 [email protected]
10.  4.29 Magdamini
11.  4.54 Josh5271
12.  4.70 thecubingwizard
13.  4.88 HugaCuba
14.  4.89 tJardigradHe
15.  4.90 KSNCubed
16.  4.91 riz3ndrr
17.  4.95 YouCubing
18.  5.00 Kylegadj
19.  5.01 typo56
20.  5.02 Marcus Siu
21.  5.07 Caleb/spooderskewb
22.  5.09 aaron paskow
23.  5.10 hotufos
23.  5.10 vedroboev
25.  5.14 TipsterTrickster
26.  5.36 2016LAIL01
27.  5.42 CubicOreo
28.  5.43 DhruvA
29.  5.50 Antto Pitkänen
30.  5.58 MCuber
31.  5.63 Shadowjockey
32.  5.64 PokeCubes
33.  5.83 OriginalUsername
33.  5.83 d2polld
35.  5.84 cubeshepherd
36.  5.86 Luke Garrett
36.  5.86 MartinN13
38.  6.04 Coneman
39.  6.12 MattP98
40.  6.13 BiscutDNF
41.  6.33 trav1
42.  6.36 HawaiiLife745
43.  6.37 CJCubing
44.  6.70 Alpha cuber
45.  6.71 julio974
46.  6.78 Kerry_Creech
47.  6.80 cuberkid10
48.  6.81 TheodorNordstrand
49.  6.96 oliviervlcube
50.  6.97 JakubDrobny
51.  7.04 2017LAMB06
52.  7.09 oskarinn
53.  7.37 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  7.42 Turkey vld
55.  7.44 VIBE_ZT
56.  7.68 Toothcraver55
57.  7.72 DGCubes
58.  7.80 Fred Lang
59.  7.82 ichcubegern
60.  8.02 VPCuber
61.  8.06 Chris Van Der Brink
62.  8.18 Andrew_Rizo
63.  8.29 AdrianCubing
64.  8.31 ARandomCuber
65.  8.46 Keenan Johnson
66.  8.51 [email protected]
67.  8.56 Neb
68.  8.77 JoXCuber
69.  8.87 lifeinpablo
70.  8.91 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  8.97 fun at the joy
72.  9.00 The Blockhead
73.  9.01 niclas.mach
74.  9.02 MrLunarWolf
75.  9.23 Keroma12
76.  9.29 Angry_Mob
77.  9.35 Parke187
78.  9.82 NathanaelCubes
79.  9.89 Sub1Hour
80.  9.92 Ontricus
81.  9.97 Bogdan
82.  10.28 colegemuth
83.  10.32 whatshisbucket
84.  10.39 UnknownCanvas
85.  10.48 Schmizee
86.  10.69 Wriiglly
87.  10.73 m24816
88.  11.15 sigalig
89.  11.47 cubesrawesome
90.  11.54 theos
90.  11.54 Natanael
92.  11.57 jronge94
93.  11.81 abunickabhi
94.  11.86 MJCuber05
95.  11.99 swankfukinc
96.  12.12 2018JAIN01
97.  12.18 John Benwell
98.  12.29 dschieses
99.  12.30 Coinman_
100.  12.37 Cooki348
101.  12.45 Ammar.Cuber
102.  12.61 Praneel710
103.  13.02 topppits
104.  13.34 jam66150
105.  13.36 brad711
106.  13.70 Mike Hughey
107.  14.11 Juicejam
108.  14.93 Jmuncuber
109.  15.38 V.Kochergin
110.  15.56 Nard Cubes
111.  16.37 Axel Lönnstedt
112.  16.92 Jacck
113.  24.28 freshcuber.de
114.  24.69 MatsBergsten
115.  27.71 VTCubers
116.  33.43 Petri Krzywacki
117.  40.86 One Wheel
118.  DNF [email protected]


*Kilominx*(34)
1.  25.90 cubeshepherd
2.  26.90 OriginalUsername
3.  27.10 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  28.55 colegemuth
5.  31.28 popov18
6.  33.35 CubicOreo
7.  33.92 ichcubegern
8.  38.29 whatshisbucket
9.  39.06 oskarinn
10.  39.84 Shadowjockey
11.  40.37 Zeke Mackay
12.  43.16 Natanael
13.  44.23 RileyN23
14.  45.37 Neb
15.  45.89 PokeCubes
16.  45.96 abunickabhi
17.  46.17 ARandomCuber
18.  47.53 The Blockhead
19.  48.85 tJardigradHe
20.  49.66 VIBE_ZT
21.  50.96 CJCubing
22.  51.09 Fred Lang
23.  51.50 MCuber
24.  55.52 tavery343
25.  59.56 Axel Lönnstedt
26.  1:03.56 Sub1Hour
27.  1:03.94 Kerry_Creech
28.  1:05.21 m24816
29.  1:07.38 Mike Hughey
30.  1:09.74 hotufos
31.  1:13.37 Billybong378
32.  1:14.47 swankfukinc
33.  1:32.37 Petri Krzywacki
34.  DNF MartinN13


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  4:28.02 ichcubegern
2.  4:51.81 JoXCuber
3.  5:02.32 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  5:07.17 OriginalUsername
5.  5:47.71 Josh5271
6.  6:05.19 ARandomCuber
7.  6:12.88 oskarinn
8.  6:15.25 HugaCuba
9.  6:20.52 Ontricus
10.  6:33.05 swankfukinc
11.  6:48.93 abunickabhi
12.  6:53.01 The Blockhead
13.  7:35.39 Coneman
14.  7:46.38 PotatoesAreUs
15.  8:21.92 m24816
16.  8:54.47 Mike Hughey
17.  9:56.61 Sub1Hour
18.  11:06.96 hotufos
19.  13:41.40 Caleb/spooderskewb


*Redi Cube*(35)
1.  8.12 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.93 tJardigradHe
3.  12.31 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  13.79 DGCubes
5.  16.60 ARandomCuber
6.  16.65 JakubDrobny
7.  17.07 cubeshepherd
8.  19.83 oskarinn
9.  20.04 CubicOreo
10.  20.87 Natanael
11.  21.70 OriginalUsername
12.  22.05 Neb
13.  23.49 trav1
14.  24.22 The Blockhead
15.  25.83 Ontricus
16.  26.89 TipsterTrickster
17.  27.66 ichcubegern
18.  29.07 VIBE_ZT
19.  30.15 Dylan Swarts
20.  30.17 Kit Clement
21.  30.23 NathanaelCubes
22.  30.50 PokeCubes
23.  30.51 chriscuber123
24.  30.60 Kerry_Creech
25.  31.02 InlandEmpireCuber
26.  33.44 Shadowjockey
27.  37.41 Sub1Hour
28.  37.84 abunickabhi
29.  38.91 Axel Lönnstedt
30.  40.81 colegemuth
31.  41.32 Fred Lang
32.  45.50 VPCuber
33.  49.20 Mike Hughey
34.  52.39 swankfukinc
35.  1:05.20 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(24)
1.  28.95 vedroboev
2.  33.90 cubeshepherd
3.  34.59 Ontricus


Spoiler



4.  37.28 Natanael
5.  40.59 DGCubes
6.  44.47 tJardigradHe
7.  44.71 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  45.50 thecubingwizard
9.  54.15 oskarinn
10.  55.79 ichcubegern
11.  59.78 aaron paskow
12.  1:00.70 Zeke Mackay
13.  1:01.55 BleachedTurtle
14.  1:06.70 m24816
15.  1:17.22 PokeCubes
16.  1:23.43 abunickabhi
17.  1:25.60 Fred Lang
18.  1:26.74 VPCuber
19.  1:31.40 The Blockhead
20.  1:33.76 Mike Hughey
21.  2:12.49 hotufos
22.  2:27.97 Jacck
23.  2:37.92 swankfukinc
24.  DNF Shadowjockey



*Contest results*(253)
1.  1552 OriginalUsername
2.  1528 ichcubegern
3.  1523 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1437 thecubingwizard
5.  1404 Shadowjockey
5.  1404 JoXCuber
7.  1280 DGCubes
8.  1279 oskarinn
9.  1264 abunickabhi
10.  1263 cuberkid10
11.  1232 PokeCubes
12.  1211 CubicOreo
13.  1206 Khairur Rachim
14.  1183 YouCubing
15.  1176 popov18
16.  1175 chriscuber123
17.  1164 Magdamini
18.  1150 MrKuba600
19.  1116 KSNCubed
20.  1101 [email protected]
21.  1085 vedroboev
22.  1056 David ep
23.  1038 aaron paskow
24.  1035 2016LAIL01
25.  1029 HugaCuba
26.  1023 RileyN23
27.  1013 Luke Garrett
28.  1007 MattP98
29.  995 BradenTheMagician
29.  995 SimonK
31.  968 Kerry_Creech
32.  966 ARandomCuber
33.  933 Tommy Kiprillis
34.  929 [email protected]
35.  925 trav1
36.  920 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  918 jancsi02
38.  908 Josh5271
39.  891 Ontricus
40.  882 yjko
41.  877 MartinN13
42.  831 lejitcuber
43.  829 Fred Lang
44.  813 niclas.mach
45.  809 The Blockhead
45.  809 Coneman
47.  807 CubicPickle
48.  802 Keenan Johnson
49.  798 2017LAMB06
50.  795 typo56
51.  793 BiscutDNF
52.  790 sigalig
52.  790 colegemuth
54.  781 Neb
55.  771 NathanaelCubes
56.  761 JakubDrobny
57.  752 Andrew_Rizo
58.  750 Chris Van Der Brink
59.  744 Dylan Swarts
60.  737 cubeshepherd
61.  725 whatshisbucket
62.  719 TheodorNordstrand
63.  710 [email protected]
64.  707 HawaiiLife745
65.  706 Zeke Mackay
66.  689 Mike Hughey
67.  688 swankfukinc
68.  661 mihnea3000
69.  645 Last Layer King
70.  643 m24816
71.  642 asacuber
72.  636 Marcus Siu
73.  635 Nikhil George
74.  629 MCuber
75.  627 TipsterTrickster
76.  625 Axel Lönnstedt
76.  625 DhruvA
78.  624 jronge94
78.  624 Marco21
80.  619 Michael DeLaRosa
81.  616 TheDubDubJr
82.  614 Natanael
83.  610 Antto Pitkänen
84.  608 Coinman_
84.  608 Kylegadj
86.  593 Christian Foyle
87.  577 T1_M0
88.  576 Cooki348
89.  574 Turkey vld
89.  574 Glomnipotent
91.  565 Leo Annett
92.  554 AidanNoogie
93.  553 G2013
94.  552 hotufos
95.  551 Toothcraver55
96.  542 fun at the joy
97.  538 VIBE_ZT
98.  534 d2polld
99.  522 RandomPerson84
100.  516 Keroma12
101.  511 VJW
101.  511 Mark Boyanowski
101.  511 Sub1Hour
104.  509 Cheng
105.  499 ExultantCarn
106.  496 Juicejam
107.  484 tavery343
108.  481 AdrianCubing
109.  477 begiuli65
110.  473 sleipnir
111.  462 InlandEmpireCuber
112.  455 CUBESOLVER321VIDEO
113.  453 V.Kochergin
113.  453 xyzzy
115.  449 JMHCubed
116.  446 uesyuu
117.  444 Matt Hudon
118.  443 Alpha cuber
119.  436 Lachlan Stephens
120.  431 Angry_Mob
121.  430 oliviervlcube
122.  424 gavinz
123.  413 brad711
124.  403 Coeur de feu
125.  393 EdubCubes
125.  393 PlatonCuber
125.  393 GenTheThief
128.  392 turtwig
129.  383 theos
130.  382 Nitheesh fmc
131.  374 topppits
132.  369 John Benwell
133.  358 Guilhermehrc
134.  357 Bogdan
135.  356 Awesomesaucer
136.  354 T á
137.  348 UnknownCanvas
137.  348 Parke187
139.  347 jason3141
139.  347 E-Cuber
141.  346 DesertWolf
142.  341 OJ Cubing
142.  341 2018JAIN01
144.  340 Jmuncuber
145.  324 PeterH2N
146.  294 CJCubing
147.  288 Schmizee
148.  283 Caleb/spooderskewb
149.  280 mrjames113083
149.  280 3x3x5
151.  279 julio974
151.  279 lifeinpablo
153.  277 Ian Pang
154.  276 TheNoobCuber
155.  272 SpartanSailor
156.  265 MatsBergsten
157.  264 qwer13
158.  256 Kit Clement
159.  252 Jacck
160.  248 One Wheel
161.  247 Nard Cubes
162.  243 riz3ndrr
163.  242 bam1217
164.  240 Wriiglly
165.  233 20luky3
166.  212 ican97
167.  209 Petri Krzywacki
168.  205 MrLunarWolf
169.  200 The Cubinator
170.  199 Underwatercuber
171.  193 TheCubingAddict980
172.  190 Legomanz
172.  190 dschieses
174.  186 Zac04attack
174.  186 Deri Nata Wijaya
176.  184 cubesrawesome
177.  183 MathNoobz
178.  182 JJonesUK
179.  178 Billabob
179.  178 Billybong378
181.  177 Supercuber
182.  172 PotatoesAreUs
183.  168 revAldoabedram
183.  168 speedcube.insta
185.  162 Diegocurie
186.  161 Numberwhizz
187.  158 minnow
188.  156 boroc226han
188.  156 VPCuber
190.  155 yovliporat
191.  153 Color Cuber
191.  153 HusinKhlif
193.  151 Puggins1
194.  147 BleachedTurtle
195.  144 Ernest Fowler
196.  142 stormtrooper
197.  140 roarofthelion1
197.  140 freshcuber.de
199.  139 MeshuggahX
200.  133 dnguyen2204
201.  132 goidlon
202.  128 camcuber
202.  128 hoebi09
204.  127 audiophile121
204.  127 kji269
206.  126 NASCARDude25
207.  121 filipemtx
208.  119 CornerCutter
209.  118 FastCubeMaster
210.  115 Moreno van Rooijen
211.  111 SpeedCubeReview
212.  110 weatherman223
213.  107 Arnav13
214.  97 RamenNoodles
215.  88 VTCubers
216.  87 Emir Yusuf
217.  81 Praneel710
217.  81 CubicChipmunk
219.  79 tigermaxi
220.  77 xander3
221.  73 Letmeinpls
222.  69 MJCuber05
223.  68 obelisk477
224.  67 chase
224.  67 ElectricDoodie
226.  64 kumato
227.  62 Ammar.Cuber
228.  58 solomon_
229.  57 [email protected]
230.  46 CraZZ CFOP
231.  45 Theo Leinad
231.  45 jam66150
231.  45 ditto_64
234.  43 Foreright
234.  43 cuber3141592
236.  41 elimescube
237.  38 CyanSandwich
238.  35 chunky
239.  34 arbivara
240.  31 craccho
241.  26 keebruce
242.  25 jalom12
242.  25 SeergioH7
242.  25 Doofnoofer
245.  24 Bubbagrub
246.  22 RyuKagamine
247.  20 Helmer Ewert
248.  19 Sg12000860
249.  13 JailtonMendes
250.  11 GabGab
251.  10 Dorian Mercer
252.  5 shawnbyday
253.  4 MalaclypseTY


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 29, 2019)

Redi Cube:

1) 35.31
2) 22.97
3) 34.54
4) 30.79
5) 25.11

totally forgot about Redi But wanna compete every week. Tx!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2019)

My first time to announce the Weekly Competition Gift Card Lottery. 253 people competing this week, so quite many to choose from!

The calculations show it's (3!)^3 - 1?

Oh, that's 215, which is *VTCubers!* Congratulations!


----------

